# Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow!



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*VWVORTEX FULL STORY*
*GALLERY*


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

Nice!
first


----------



## hinmo24t (Jul 2, 2006)

eh, 2! maybe


----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

s2000.
I hope that if they do go into production they keep that soft top


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

Looks awesome!


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

Looks really good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J. Thorpe (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (euromaxituning)*

O man, I hope they make this concept a reality!!! This could be huge for VW.


----------



## Rippin (Feb 25, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

Nice, but I think I still prefer this one:


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (J. Thorpe)*

i'd own it in all its glory. very cool concept and should be a ton of fun to drive with all that MPG too.


----------



## carma (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (J. Thorpe)*

Ya, this car is an absolute winner. This is a really smart move by VW. Lets hope VWoA sees this car as being a big seller in the States. I would probably jump on this quicker than the Scirocco R, albeit I found that to be a winner as well. This thing just raised the bar big time.


----------



## schmuck (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (carma)*

I'll take one. Also interested in a hardtop version too














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stuckey (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

Drool...


----------



## 06gtiTom (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (stuckey)*

tt ftw!


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (06gtiTom)*

WOW


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

Wait...
Convertible...check
Mid-engine...check
RWD...check
TDI...check
I'm in
and dayum that ass is fine


















_Modified by fastgermancar at 2:23 PM 1-11-2009_


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

I'll be the FIRST in line at my local VW dealership if and when VW starts to make INTERESTING cars again!!!!!








They LOST me right after discontinuing my Corrado.....the EOS is laughable and much classified as the "Chick car" replacement to the Beetle Convertible








I don't need an R32 that* looks* like my neighour's rabbit with a body kit and big wheels









VW of America.....PLEASE BRING THIS THING (HALO CAR) NOWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!
























_Modified by boraIV333 at 2:55 PM 1-11-2009_


----------



## bigbodybenz (May 29, 2006)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

nah...they should stick with building another crossover


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

So is this or is this not a rebadged Opel/Saturn?










_Modified by EvilGTI at 6:31 PM 1-11-2009_


----------



## alvint_vw (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

Yes on this one for me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

oh my god


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (EvilGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilGTI* »_So is this or is this not a rebadged Opel/Saturn?

Nothing like it. Mid-engine with RWD -- just like the 914.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

finally vw moving in the sporty field for convertables. The eos is nice but its not a "sport" convert. 
where is the tdi in the tiguan?
where is the tdi in the passat?


----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: (tomh009)*

Give it a manual 6 speed with a CLUTCH 
and IM IN!!!










NONtheLESS it will be a HIT!


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (Dez R32)*

nice. take the VW emblem away from the front, and just have VOLKSWAGEN written across the front. Save some $$ when you go CF on the hood in the future. If you make it, they will sell, keep it light.


----------



## .:Reis (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

wow.....nice job VW. Please make this a reality! it sure is BA! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DHRabbit (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (Dez R32)*

Needs a Clutch and 3 pedals!!!


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (Dez R32)*

Can we say turbo kit?
Even just chip and exhaust would be really great.


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

I will absolutely own one of these if they come stateside...especially in TDI trim - amazing, and wreckless impractical car I've been dying for...


----------



## Jurgy (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (Elbows)*

I like it. A Lot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (Jurgy)*

Hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubs87 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (Jurgy)*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

I like the way the exterior is styled, but I'm not a fan of the "retro styled" interior. If VW would decide to build this I would hope there would be other engine options for the states and a 6 speed manual. 
VW PLEASE BUILD THIS !!


----------



## swimrr (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

love it!!!


----------



## Moodyblues (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubs87)*

Can motive weigh in on the likelihood of production?


----------



## stoners vr6 (Mar 19, 2008)

it's aight i guess.... It's kool for VW but it reminds me of a mazda miata, or pontiac solstice/saturn sky way too much


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_finally vw moving in the sporty field for convertables. The eos is nice but its not a "sport" convert. 
where is the tdi in the tiguan?
where is the tdi in the passat?


VW needs to build a sports car so hopefully they will build this.


_Modified by vr6gtispeed at 8:44 PM 1-11-2009_


----------



## thechamp1122 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (stoners vr6)*

so once i wiped up all the drool from my keyboard, i decided i will take 2. god please let them bring this one to america...


----------



## CSB (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

I have had the privilege of owning a 1974 914 2.0, three rabbits, a mk3 GTI VR6, and a mk5 GTI 2.0T. I would definitely purchase one of these if it were available. Hopefully, they will put in at least a 2.0T with the option of DSG. Please, VW, wake up and become competitive in this marketplace.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

Very nice VW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mortician79 (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

I'll take one please!


----------



## GT1373A (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

It looks like the offspring of a TT and an S2000. Looks nice, but is it really a VW?


----------



## icer (Aug 5, 2005)

WOW! i really like it! it looks like its on a TT base... if they bring it out with 3 pedals.... HANG ON!!! lol


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (DHRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DHRabbit* »_Needs a Clutch

You're in luck! It has 2 of them!


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (iThread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iThread* »_
You're in luck! It has 2 of them!









lol then it shouldn't be so hard to install just 1 pedal








I agree with above comment about them putting a 2.0t in i though, perhaps of the S3 variation.... Sell that for ~30k and you'd have a winner.


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

*great great Grandpa Corrado going to have his first grandson *!!!!!!
Finally RWD 
I'm soo going to want one of these if they do make them and they better or else....


----------



## rubaddubbing39 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (G60ed777)*

drool







i pray it has 3 pedals


----------



## volksfolks (Dec 1, 1999)

*Re: (rubaddubbing39)*

Hot hot hot!!!!!!


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: (volksfolks)*

I will buy it if they make it/bring it - and with a 2.0T T/FSI. Don't think I'd do diesel. Manual might be nicer in this application, but I would accept DSG.


----------



## G60Jetta2dr (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

It pretty nice. I looks very close to a Zender Escape 6 without a roof.


----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

hardtop would be equally sexy.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (VR6SHOTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6SHOTS* »_hardtop would be equally sexy.

I concur but there is no room in the rear..... mid-engine.... i'll take the mid-engine!


----------



## gti-marv (Feb 13, 2006)

I wanted the Concept R orignally but I think I like this one even better. VW please put this into production!


----------



## Toby16custom (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (gti-marv)*

so a volkswagen TT









kinda throws a R8, A miata and a saturn sky on a boat and they made a baby, the bluesport concept.


----------



## function_7 (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (Toby16custom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toby16custom* »_so a volkswagen TT









kinda throws a R8, A miata and a saturn sky on a boat and they made a baby, the bluesport concept. 

I heard audi might be creating an entire R line up starting with the R3..a smaller, mid-engine version of the R8, with looks similar to the TT...
If that's true this car is probably based on the same platform as that. 
Either way, i like the idea of a diesel roadster with a VW badge.


----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

oh yes.
too great of a sacrifice.
RWD.
mmm the possibilities.
good direction for Vw. time to appeal to the larger masses. while still maintaining their roots.


----------



## 2ndTimesACharm (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (function_7)*

I'd definitely look into picking up one of these babies when my 2008 M Coupe lease runs out in a year and a half http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DTMVDUB (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

It's about time we get a roadster. 
Can't wait to get one.


----------



## alanbrito (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (porschenvy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porschenvy* »_s2000.
I hope that if they do go into production they keep that soft top 

My thoughts indeed. I'd be all over this baby.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (alanbrito)*

anyone notice the auto shifter?







hah interesting.....it looks cool I guess. prolly wont own one but its a nice design.


----------



## EyeDoughnutNo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

AWESOME! This just very much may be what I purchase right out of college if it's for sale.


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (EyeDoughnutNo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EyeDoughnutNo* »_AWESOME! This just very much may be what I purchase right out of college if it's for sale.









My thoughts exactly.


----------



## jimb (May 29, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

I would buy one, but it would have to be gas powered (no diesels for me). 
Does anybody remember the Fierro? It was originally designed to be a fuel efficient mid-engine 2 seat commuter car. Hopefully VW will get it right from the start and there won't be any engine fires or other problems.


_Modified by jimb at 12:47 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## mikallus (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

Love it. Count me in if you build it, VW.


----------



## Satummoo (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (mikallus)*

wow amazing car, too bad I couldn't afford one but it looks REALLY nice. The TDI is also awesome for a sports car.


----------



## kapitanpogi (Oct 21, 2008)

well, this could be my next car. I'm actually thinking of a convertible or non-fwd as my 2nd car.


----------



## greenhumanjames (Dec 15, 2008)

i dont care what anyone thinks. it looks awesome. please bring it to the usa. and ill buy it. hand down it looks sick.


----------



## planet321 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (greenhumanjames)*

We NEED a third pedal!!!! if comes in a manual I'd buy one (when will the 'tex add that drool smiley?)


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (planet321)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwvortex* »_What can we say? Other than stop teasing us with these coupe/roadster concepts and build it!


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (planet321)*


_Quote, originally posted by *planet321* »_We NEED a third pedal!!!! if comes in a manual I'd buy one (when will the 'tex add that drool smiley?)

word, we need a drool or jaw-drop smiley!
But as for manual, I love my third pedal, but driving the 101 or the dreaded 405 everyday really makes me wish there were only 2. Call me crazy







I'da slapped myself a year ago for going so soft


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

Video








http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy8Sya4tv0A


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

Freakin' a. We all beg for a RWD/AWD sports coupe - so they take that and run with it. ...which is great!
Unfortunately they give us only a freaking TDI + an automatic transmission.
Are 'ya KIDDING ME!? VW needs to grow some nuts.







TDI should be an option - I think it's a great concept. I understand WHY they chose to build this. However imo - a 3.2l FSI 6-speed and a 2.0TFSI 6-speed would make for GREAT OPTIONS.
Of course with VW it's always one or the other.







I'm getting tired of VW.


----------



## dredward (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: (stoners vr6)*

Another vw pipe dream. Vw needs to keep things simple: something they've forgoten since the air coooled days. For me it looks great but is likely to never be produced and if they do it'll be watered down and look very little like the concept. They need to build from the success of the r32 and make an r version of the entire line-up.


----------



## acpjxm (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (EvilGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilGTI* »_So is this or is this not a rebadged Opel/Saturn?









_Modified by EvilGTI at 6:31 PM 1-11-2009_

Uh, let's see. Opel/Saturn: front engine, long hood/short deck styling. VW BlueSport: mid-engine, with the proportions that go with a mid-engine design. Nope, I don't think so. Nice try, though.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (Rippin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippin* »_Nice, but I think I still prefer this one:









I'm with you...
cool concept, however those raised wheel arches make it harder to pull of a smaller wheel. Are 19's really necessary? 17 - 18" would be lighter and probably more comfy.


----------



## shark (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (carma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carma* »_Ya, this car is an absolute winner. This is a really smart move by VW. Lets hope VWoA sees this car as being a big seller in the States. I would probably jump on this quicker than the Scirocco R, albeit I found that to be a winner as well. This thing just raised the bar big time.

what he said...I doubt this will be made. ~70% they say if they can share platform with Audi and Seat.




_Modified by shark at 1:03 PM 1-14-2009_


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

small car/ less than 3000#, RWD, Diesel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Arches that are designed to fit the wheel, lessing the 'gap' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Must have options~ 6spd, & eventually, maybe 2.0T


----------



## .:RyouExperienced (Sep 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I could live with everything that this would potentially come with. Of course OPTIONS would make the difference but I don't see that as a likely occurrence







.


----------



## thegoose (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

I like this better than the yellow one that was in Autoweek a while ago.


----------



## Way2slo (Sep 27, 2005)

thats bad asss. i would love those seats and steering wheel in my car! lol yeah they havent made it yet and i'm already tryin to get parts outta it and retrofittin it to my car!


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (Way2slo)*

*says prayer that someone 6'3 can fit into it*


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

I'm not crazy about the nose. The rest looks okay.
Personally, i still think the Concept R was a better looking car.


----------



## mister_g60 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

yes, please


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (VW1.8Tsunami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1.8Tsunami* »_*says prayer that someone 6'3 can fit into it*

I really hope someone 6-5 can fit


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hoooly crap... I've always said that my next car will probably be an S2000 or a Solstice, but I was always upset because I wanted to stay in a VW. This would be my answer... Once the Rabbit is paid off and my wife gets a real job (it'll be a couple of years... LOL), this car will be MINE! I love it.


----------



## Morridin19 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: (thumper87)*

No cup holders?
or 6 CD changer...
Besides that

mmmmm I want one.


----------



## Brush (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

Overall - I like it, and would really like to have one. Since the economic meltdown even a Boxster is outa my league








One issue - It's a sports-car correct? So for the 60yr-olds in this group that have been driving a MANUAL for 45 years, could we PLEASE have the "stir-stick and three foot-pedals" option








Also, for Ontario roads, and Canadian roads in general, the 19" rims are a No-Go.
How about a removable hard-top for off-season. Bring back the 60s








Other than that - when can I put in my order?


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (Brush)*

Hot!!!!!!! me like


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

Absolutely awesome. Not getting my hopes up though - what's the point?


----------



## VenomSLC (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (Dez R32)*

HUGE Ditto here on getting sick of VW/Audi. Instead of anticipating my next trip to the dealer I just get disgusted at the lack of options I like. I would LOVE this car with a gated shifter. If it doesn't get one I am holding on to my Mazdaspeed MX-5. 
The only VW I see myself getting would be a TDI Sportwagen when our current TDI Jetta Wagon dies. I suppose DSG will be the only transmission when that time comes. Oh and being in CO AWD is a must too. I suppose Subaru will be the only place to get a diesel AWD wagon.


_Modified by VenomSLC at 12:27 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## gtveloce (Nov 15, 2005)

TDI + Elise = I WANT!!
Now I have to decide whether to dump my liz or the Golf...


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (gtveloce)*

TDI or FSI works for me. Just give it a 6spd manual option.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (gtveloce)*

Build it. 
Give me the option of a manual transmission with the 2.0T.
Bring it to the U.S.
I am in. 
This is something I would replace my R with...(although the R is almost paid off...So I might as well keep it)


----------



## DHRabbit (Sep 3, 2007)

After seeing the video, it reminds me of a Toyota MR2.
Has there been mention of price?


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (DHRabbit)*

Wow, maybe I spoke to soon? They may actually build this??
I would give my left nut for one of these. We need a "would you buy it" thread in TCL. This will probably score better than the diesel GTI response.
Anyway, put me down as "absolutely will buy one" - I love the looks, the features, the design philosophy down to the details, everything about this. 
VW you will have an absolute winner and fantastic badge marketing to boot. Build this with TDI, offer manual, keep it under 30k starting, and will happily run, not walk, to my dealer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

PS: Anyone else notice the 5k rev limit? Nice work VW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by RogueTDI at 11:38 AM 1-12-2009_


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

VW, you're pushing the right buttons: no wasted back seat, TDI, awesome styling, but aren't you worried this would take away sales from the GTI??








It's less car, can you price it for less money???


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (antichristonwheels)*

I dont think this would compete too much with a GTI. GTI is all-around car, practical and sporty. This is more pure sports car, definitely a compromise toward sport at a loss of practicality, but something of a halo car, for pure driving enthusiasm.


----------



## spdjnky77 (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (Rippin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippin* »_Nice, but I think I still prefer this one:









I also like this look as well. This just looks to much like a S2000 slept with a Boxter...







. I have been with VW for about nine yrs now and if this is the path they are looking to go down, then the other imports are in for a rude awakening.


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (spdjnky77)*

Looks to me like a Boxter and a TT had a baby. I really love it, but would prefer a hardtop. DSG is OK, but would make me consider other options, 6-speed+removable hardtop and I'd be making a trip to the dealer... bring it VW, make this my first NEW car purchase...


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (stoners vr6)*


----------



## vwaddict53 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

I can't wait to see the watered down, huge wheel gap, no power, chick car version one that will avliable to the US market....









I will be all over this if it actually stays the same....DO IT VW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: (stoners vr6)*

I love it - sign me up now


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

My next Car has to be RWD.. never thought it would be another VW... BUILD IT!!!

JT


----------



## NA 8v for life (Apr 11, 2007)

At first glance I thought it was an s2000, then I thought it was a solstice... I dont know how I feel about this....


----------



## jedimindcontrol (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (NA 8v for life)*

im really liking it...not feeling the wheels tho. as with everyone else...give me three pedals and more motor options and I would be all over it


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

concepts are always concepts


----------



## DarkNight24 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

If they make it..... we will buy


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (DarkNight24)*

looks like a TT convert, a s2000, and a porsche convert had sex and this is what came out, POOP.
the concept R was way better.
personally VW keeps going further and further from Euro styling to me, in the VW line, Audis look ok, but damn we get the sloppy 2nds in the VW scene............


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Unfortunately they give us only a freaking TDI + an automatic transmission.
Are 'ya KIDDING ME!? VW needs to grow some nuts.









If you read the press release, the concept comes with _either_ the Diesel _or_ the (twin-charged) 1.4TSI. Those, BTW, are the two engines most recent VWs have been released with, which indicates that this car is very close to production.
Also, some of you may not have noticed that this is a "mild hybrid" - regenerative braking and auto on-off at stop. That is much harder to pull off in a sporty car with manual transmission. My guess is that the MT car would not come with auto on-off, but I could be wrong.
I take the ~200lbs lighter TSI version with MT.


----------



## wonderman1000 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (feels_road)*

first impression: S2000:sly:
second impression: a rear drive dub with a juiced up TDI, YAY! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: (DHRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DHRabbit* »_
Has there been mention of price? 

HAHA!!! Thats the kicker all these cats claiming they will buy it..... 
"The car’s platform is rumored be shared with the forthcoming Porsche 914, which would slot below the Cayman and Boxster"
Im guessing over $40k.


_Modified by EvilGTI at 7:48 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (EvilGTI)*

A Boxster is currently $44K. 
No one here buys a VW that costs more than $40k.My guess is the VW version of this car will be in the $20K+ region.


----------



## Tampavw (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (stoners vr6)*

Not my cup of TEA ,,give me my Scirroco Study R...or GTI-R


























_Modified by Tampavw at 8:47 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_A Boxster is currently $44K. 
No one here buys a VW that costs more than $40k.My guess is the VW version of this car will be in the $20K+ region.

I would guess around $26-30K for this. It would have to be priced below the Audi TT as well as the Boxster. If VW decides to build this it should hopefully cost less to build then the $31K Eos.
Eos 3,500 lbs vs. BlueSport 2,600 lbs = 900 lbs less of building materials


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_
I would guess around $26-30K for this. It would have to be priced below the Audi TT as well as the Boxster. If VW decides to build this it should hopefully cost less to build then the $31K Eos.
Eos 3,500 lbs vs. BlueSport 2,600 lbs = 900 lbs less of building materials

Oh is that how it works>?


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (oj1480)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oj1480* »_concepts are always concepts









Yeah, but this one looks way closer to a possible production car than Concept R did. I really hope VW can pull this one off!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re:*

looks like porsche's stake in the vw group is becoming more evident -
mid-engine RWD TDI? yeah, I'm sold.... not worried about the tranny,
vw has never made a diesel without offering a manual option - the whole
automatic diesel is a relatively new (and lame) concept..
BUILD IT


----------



## squitiere (Sep 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

This is the only RWD roadster that looks good, without looking like a woman's car. With the diesel and traditional VW power/torque curves, this is going to be a sweet car.
I WANT!


----------



## OOMPH (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

ohhh my! aint this sweet!!! PLEASE not yet another tease!!and PLEASE let it come here!! Das Auto http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/S...ooped/
Car has said VW was shooting for 20k GBP. The R32 is 25k GBP in the UK, so 20k GBP translates to something like $25k.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (curvedinfinity)*

I like it! I'd rather get the Scirocco, but I like it....


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwlippy)*

YES! Now, put that drive-line setup and front fenders and a fastback on the Scirocco and you'd have the perfect car 
I love this as is though, now the big question as a;ways, will they build it, will it come here and
when can I buy it, because I'm NOT buying a Routan!!!!!!!!! 


















_Modified by jaegervw2 at 10:49 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## CSlowR32 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

Somehow I don't believe that VW will make, less bring to US, this great two seater. Another tease the troops example designed to fire up expectations. This is just another car tease.


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (SilverArrow GLI)*

The funny thing is Just a month ago I came up with this Karmann Ghia Design which called for a mid-engine rear wheel drive coupe....hhhmmmmmmmm
Ghia on the horizon?????

_Modified by jaegervw2 at 9:28 PM 1-12-2009_

_Modified by jaegervw2 at 9:30 PM 1-12-2009_










_Modified by jaegervw2 at 9:31 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## Canadian_dubber_4_life (Mar 22, 2006)

i quite like the bluesport.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (curvedinfinity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *curvedinfinity* »_ Car has said VW was shooting for 20k GBP. The R32 is 25k GBP in the UK, so 20k GBP translates to something like $25k.
.

Yes, German magazines say the projected price point is that of the Miata/MX5. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKV.RABBIT (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









I'm not really into convertibles but this one is pretty cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I hope VWOA continues to expand their diesel line up...


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (jaegervw2)*

your Ghia is sooo hot. Now thats an idea.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_If you read the press release, the concept comes with _either_ the Diesel _or_ the (twin-charged) 1.4TSI. Those, BTW, are the two engines most recent VWs have been released with, which indicates that this car is very close to production. 

Both engines are gutless.







I'd honestly take the TDI over the twincharged over-hyped under-powered gas engine.








With a platform like this - they are a 3.2L or 2.0T away from having a TRULY memorable sports car. Of course - they've got to ruin it somehow.


----------



## Chico (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

If VW actually builds this and brings it to the US, and if they offer it with a choice of the TDI or 2.0T with a manual transmission standard and DSG optional for both engines, I don't see how they wouldn't become the market leader in that segment. That's a very good looking roadster.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (euromaxituning)*

*yawn*
Call me when it goes into production... my luck it will be DSG only.








I am still waiting for this:










_Modified by XM_Rocks at 9:54 AM 1-13-2009_


----------



## Uberjet (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (XM_Rocks)*

I have been drooling over this car since 2003. Here's my take on it....








As far as I'm concerned, it sounds like a winning formula, although I would love it to have a 6-speed manual as well. Why is everyone so crazy for F1 paddles?


----------



## littlejohnsVWheads (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (stoners vr6)*

it looks like a combination of a few different cars, but i like it a lot, and if they build it, you know it will sell like hot cakes!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
not a fan of that gear shift area tho....


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (DarkNight24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkNight24* »_If they make it..... we will buy























That's funny, because we haven't though. I realize that VW has made a couple of missteps in bringing special cars to the US (R32), and in going from concept to reality(Concept R to EOS







), but overall, even when things are essentially delivered as promised, we don't buy. Case in point is the TDI Sportwagen. The Vortex has been going nuts over the new TDIs, with wagon and 4motion and even GLI trims being mentioned as desireable, and yet even the most basic model of the "most desireable car on Vortex" is getting sold two and three times before they finally go home. The reason is that people keep backing out of deals.
Americans not buying is the reason they keep watering things down for a more general audience. That's the reason the new Jetta will be somewhere between a Taurus and a Corolla. That's the reason they make the rabbit in only two flavors (every lot car is equipped one of two ways, depending on the number of doors). VW seems to be going out of its way to distance itself from the Vortex community of enthusiasts with its options lists, but if you take a good look at their sales-year to year-they are doing exactly the right thing. VW has suffered much less than Honda, Toyota, or the Big Three in the last two years.
You have a limited pool of qualified buyers maybe 30% of your walk ins at a dealership could get a down payment and do a lease or a no-strings loan, and another 10-15% of your walk ins can get a car with stips, but that leaves most of your "interested people" as unqualified to purchase the car they are interested in. You take a specialty vehicle demand, and then take into account the cross section of people who swear they will buy one and aren't qualified...and you have an easy business decision.


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (curvedinfinity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *curvedinfinity* »_http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/S...ooped/
Car has said VW was shooting for 20k GBP. The R32 is 25k GBP in the UK, so 20k GBP translates to something like $25k.

You can't figure it that way, costs taxes and tariffs are completely different, trim is different, shipping costs are different, I realize this is a parallel case, but the math doesn't work out.
This car might start around $32,000 in the US, but I would bet money on a $35000 trim, and a $42,000 trim, with about $1800 in available options for both. Within four years, good luck getting one below $40,000 (just like the TT)


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

I have heard that the dealers can get enough tdi sportwagens. Like the production isnt high enough? Sales reps have said that they have to sell what they have or can get. Your options are limited by supply. 
People may want them, but they want them as they choose, not just what may or may not be available from the lot/next shipment.
"yes, for $28k we've got it in the blue you dont like w/ the ugly rims and sorry, no sunroof, still want it? its a tdi & your lucky enough to have it", "oh, its gonna be sticker too, cause thats all there is, someone else will take it"
- this sales/dealer metality makes buyer choose other models/gas that may be closer to their own spec list.
VW has already simplified the 'value option/packages' to the point where you either dont get what you want, or you pay extra for something you dont want thats 'bundled in'
Mini has the right idea. Give em options, even dealer options.

anyhow, This is nice. I like the coupe all around but think ka 6spd is necessary to compete in the class(or corner it as a cute 'girls car' like the EOS.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (NeoAtreides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeoAtreides* »_
That's funny, because we haven't though. I realize that VW has made a couple of missteps in bringing special cars to the US (R32), and in going from concept to reality(Concept R to EOS







),

 
The Concept R did not become the Eos; the Eos was built off of the Concept C, and followed it pretty closely from concept to reality. As for the mark 5 R32 (I assume you are talking about that one) those who have them seem pretty happy with them on the whole - I am. If you are talking about sales, there are only about 150 or so left, out of 5000, so while the pace of sales hasn't been what the Mark 4's was, it has been OK. Certainly the reality hasn't been consistent with the popular misconception on the Vortex that they are somehow languishing on dealer lots - they are certainly scarce around here. Sales have actually been pretty good considering that we hadn't had any previous generations of 'R' to satisfy enthusiasts appetites when that first one arrived, something the mark 5 didn't benefit from. Perhaps more importantly, we weren't in a staggering economic crisis when the mark 4 arrived. Car sales across the board have been nosediving steadily since 2007, through 08.


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: (jaegervw2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaegervw2* »_YES! Now, put that drive-line setup and front fenders and a fastback on the Scirocco and you'd have the perfect car 
I love this as is though, now the big question as a;ways, will they build it, will it come here and
when can I buy it, because I'm NOT buying a Routan!!!!!!!!! 


















I'm thread jacking and getting that out of the way right now...
What's up with this Scirocco? Is that a photoshop or a legit "car"? It looks pretty real. That's what the 'Rocco should have really looked like instead of some half-azzed Golf/GTI hack job with better styling. 
OK...BACK OT-- This little BlueSport CONCEPT is just another VAG cack tease. IT WON'T SEE PRODUCTION and IF it does happen to see production IT WON'T BE SOLD IN N.A. Typical VAG tease...YET AGAIN.


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

above is a chop of a real Scirocco. Yes, I agree as do most, the chop is 10x better than production. 
bit i'm no Chip Foose so production may have to do








OT- VW please dont dumb down the BlueSport. Expand the TDI Cup & start a new class http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Luvin the Ghia drawings. totally sick and the 'right retro' for VW


----------



## autoxdriver (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (boraIV333)*



boraIV333 said:


> I'll be the FIRST in line at my local VW dealership if and when VW starts to make INTERESTING cars again!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xDADEx (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (mr_e1974)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr_e1974* »_
OK...BACK OT-- This little BlueSport CONCEPT is just another VAG cack tease. IT WON'T SEE PRODUCTION and IF it does happen to see production IT WON'T BE SOLD IN N.A. Typical VAG tease...YET AGAIN.






























So true brother so true... all i have to say when this happens is damn it im moving to Europe where the KEWL cars are


----------



## reflexsgolf (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (xDADEx)*

yup..VW should stop spending money on various concepts and start making actual cars we can drive. I really see no point in them revealing so called concepts that look amazing to us when they know they are 4+ years from even becoming actual production cars, and if they ever do produce them, theyll look nothing like theyre presenting to us now.


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: (reflexsgolf)*

To be fair...
Concepts/Prototypes are generally rather cheap to make. For the 2nd or 3rd largest car company in the world, making some neat roadster concepts isn't exactly killing the budget. As for the 4-year release...VW has slowly been getting better with this, with an aim for quicker turnaround etc.
If anything would get people into the showroom to look at VW's - it would be something like this. PS: The rocco chop is absolutely stunning...I would buy that as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We can all keep hoping, but with the struggling dollar, economic downturn etc - its a tall order for a "niche" product to come stateside. UNLESS they figure they could produce it at their new plant coming into the south.
Here's hopin' the roadster fits a person who's 6'2".


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (reflexsgolf)*

i want one-!


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

Thats one ugly car.
Its a Porsche 911, Honda S2000, Saturn Sky, Audi TT, and Mazda 6 all rolled into one pile of crap. I dont know if I just never really paid to much attention to Volkswagens concepts, but they seem to make very unattractive (cosmetically) cars. 
As far as technology, its amazing, but asthetics....come on Porsche.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Both engines are gutless.







I'd honestly take the TDI over the twincharged over-hyped under-powered gas engine.









Certainly not "gutless" over what you drive, or over what is standard in this segment (MX5-Miata, S2000). A 180hp version of the 1.4 TSI has more torque than the S2000 everywhere below 6000rpm; at 2,400lbs, it also has an acceptable power/weight ratio (0.075 - which again is better than the S2000 below 6000rpm; at its 8000rpm peak, the S2000 has ~0.085). And it simply blows away the heavier, under-engined Miata.


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_With a platform like this - they are a 3.2L or 2.0T away from having a TRULY memorable sports car. Of course - they've got to ruin it somehow.









No 3.2, but all sporty VWs get the 2.0T, eventually. They are just not initially released with the strongest engine of the line-up.
Remember that these type of cars are mostly about handling and effortless power delivery. But I agree, with the 2.0T engine it would be faster than the golden standard, the S2000, everywhere, while using about 30% to 40% less gas, at the same time...










_Modified by feels_road at 4:34 PM 1-13-2009_


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (NeoAtreides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeoAtreides* »_This car might start around $32,000 in the US, but I would bet money on a $35000 trim, and a $42,000 trim, with about $1800 in available options for both. Within four years, good luck getting one below $40,000 (just like the TT)

Not with the inexpensive TSI engine and manual transmission. As others have said, it needs to be significantly less expensive than base Audis and Porsches, but it also needs to fit into the competitors' range. 
So, the base engine versions, including a range of options, need to fit into the $20K to $30K of the MX5/Miata and the $25K -$35K of the Solstice. 
A 2.0T version would compete against the $35K to $40K S2000.


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (Rippin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippin* »_Nice, but I think I still prefer this one:
...insert pic of Concept R...

I'll agree. As nice as the BluSport looks, I think the Concept.:R should be the current hot, go-to VW drop top (sorry EOS). The Concept.:R had the right looks, the right stance, and the right power plants to propel it down the road in a sporting fashion.
I'm not against the BluSport by any means, I just think VW should already have a 2-door sport coupe in production and the BluSport can be the next gen Concept.:R.
VAG or VWoA, please put this car into production. Get with program, regardless of what Porsche has to say. I want a Permagrin







from a VW.


----------



## EyeDoughnutNo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (LMHConcepts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LMHConcepts* »_Thats one ugly car.
Its a Porsche 911, Honda S2000, Saturn Sky, Audi TT, and Mazda 6 all rolled into one pile of crap. I dont know if I just never really paid to much attention to Volkswagens concepts, but they seem to make very unattractive (cosmetically) cars. 
As far as technology, its amazing, but asthetics....come on Porsche.

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I think you're basically in the dark when it comes to the ugly comment. Most people would consider this a pretty good looking car. I, for one, think it is a really clean design that thoroughly comes on top when you look at the competition.


----------



## john62 (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

Very nice! I dont understand why VW thinks they need to introduce another convert? At least give the EOS a chance to make it or not. I wonder if they are sharing platforms with the boxster, it would only make sense. What ever happened to the Peoples Car?


----------



## schalkm (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

Dear VW,
My Jetta's lease is up in Feb 2010. I'm looking for something to hang on to after that. Please have it ready by then. Oh, and please bring it to Canada too.


----------



## alvint_vw (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (EyeDoughnutNo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EyeDoughnutNo* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I think you're basically in the dark when it comes to the ugly comment. Most people would consider this a pretty good looking car. I, for one, think it is a really clean design that thoroughly comes on top when you look at the competition.









X2


----------



## TDELTA (Apr 17, 1999)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

First and foremost I think VW is heading in the right direction with the latest version of its concept roadster. Where do I "Sign then Driver?" One thing I noticed while reading the release the pictures were not in order according to the subject being discussed.


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

Well, I just looked at the interior pictures of the car, so I will partially take back what I said. But i'm still sticking to my comments about the exterior looking crappy. It just looks like they thought to hard about the design, and added a few more lines than they should have.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (EvilGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilGTI* »_
HAHA!!! Thats the kicker all these cats claiming they will buy it..... 
"The car’s platform is rumored be shared with the forthcoming Porsche 914, which would slot below the Cayman and Boxster"
Im guessing over $40k.

via TCL:

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_There is a lot of good news for enthusiasts in this car. This new modular component set enables all the VW brands to build FWD, RWD and AWD cars off it. It has huge flexibility to accommodate a wide range of cars including the BlueSport Concept.
Talking to several key VW people the best guess right now (given the current automotive/economic climate) is that VW would very much like to build this car but like anything else it needs to compute from a business standpoint. The good news is that because of the modular strategy, the core components of the car are shared and realize significant cost savings.
Don't count this car out yet. It will be a couple years away if it does happen, but the good news is that VW is no longer locked into a rigid FWD platform for small cars.
We'll be pushing VW hard on this one. In the mean time we'll see the Golf/Rabbit VI and GTI in the 3rd quarter of this year. The new Jetta will be shown later this year and available 1st quarter of 2010 (at a much lower price point). The new mid-size sedan will be available in 2011 (again at a much better price point) and there is quite a bit more. VW is working to get their cars profitable and more competitive in key bread and butter segments. If that plan works, then cool stuff like this BlueSport concept will be much easier to justify.
- jamie


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (feels_road)*

Do we know any significant details about the engine, besides 180hp 2.0L 4 cyclinder TDI, w/ 5k rev limit?


----------



## Blue Turbo (May 11, 2006)

Yup very nice, it would have to be summer treat up here though. 19"s and that start/stop thing wouldn't be so nice in the snow.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (RogueTDI)*

Not that I know of. Clearly, VW/Audi can get as much as 200hp out of the 2.0 TDI, and at least 180hp out of the 1.4 TSI. However, my guess is that a middle engine limits the effectiveness of the intercooler(s), and without diligent design, introduces more turbo lag and breathing issues. So, I am not surprised that this car, while sold as a sports car, has only 10hp more than the 2.0 CR TDI in the Euro Tiguan (or the old 2.0 PD engine).


----------



## vee_dubb_ya (Dec 1, 2006)

heart stopped a second...love it!
TDI FTW!


----------



## Joergen (Jul 27, 2008)

meeh... hardtop and a little tweaking of the body and I would change to a yes, otherwise, naah.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_Certainly not "gutless" over what you drive, or over what is standard in this segment (MX5-Miata, S2000).

Maybe I misunderstood...







I've heard many negative things about my car - but never gutless.









_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_No 3.2, but all sporty VWs get the 2.0T, eventually. They are just not initially released with the strongest engine of the line-up.
Remember that these type of cars are mostly about handling and effortless power delivery. But I agree, with the 2.0T engine it would be faster than the golden standard, the S2000, everywhere, while using about 30% to 40% less gas, at the same time...









Oh yeah - I mean don't get me wrong - it's a step in the right direction! If it comes in a 6 speed 2.0T - it's dead on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just fear we'll be stuck with an automatic TDI.


----------



## navynukenate (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

can i buy one??







this one is a winner for sure!!


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (NeoAtreides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeoAtreides* »_
You can't figure it that way, costs taxes and tariffs are completely different, trim is different, shipping costs are different, I realize this is a parallel case, but the math doesn't work out.
This car might start around $32,000 in the US, but I would bet money on a $35000 trim, and a $42,000 trim, with about $1800 in available options for both. Within four years, good luck getting one below $40,000 (just like the TT)

What are you talking about, idiot? Please leave the "YOU CAN'T CONVERT THAT WAY" meme at home. I was doing an existing price normalized comparison, not a currency conversion. That is the most accurate way to speculate car prices sold in a foreign market.
All of the evidence from VW decision making points toward a ~$25,000 price. From a marketing perspective, I'd bet the base price will actually be right under $24,000. Why the hell would they sell a VW at the same price as a Porsche? The VW has much less power and little cachet. Plus there is still an Audi version (the R3) to push in between the VW and Porsche. That means the VW has the high 20s, the Audi has the 30s to low 40s, while the Porsche has everything on top of that. Yes, they are currently shooting toward producing a VW, Audi, and Porsche using this platform.
Just ... don't speak next time. Please.


_Modified by curvedinfinity at 9:53 AM 1-14-2009_


----------



## pan-d-man (May 23, 2006)

This is pretty close to what I would consider an ultimate Veedub. I have owned several TDIs and would love to have one again, especially in rwd. I tried an S2K just to get the itch scratched but ditched it after less than 6 months. No torque at low rpms. I hate sounding like a street racer to get a little juice. It was also a rattle can. Rep said was up to spec. I agree with most though, if it comes only in DSG, I would skip it. I love my manual too much. It would take quite a car to get me out of my 04 R32.


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (pan-d-man)*

I agree, It would take quite a car for me to pass off my 04 R32 as well, but their trying with this one
..... I would however trade up for that Scirocco GT24!!! 
My wife has an 08 GTI DSG and the base Scirocco is too close to that to consider, but this car is Different!


----------



## Snooters (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

if it comes in 6 speed and hardtop i might be in the market for one.


----------



## acpjxm (Feb 22, 1999)

I keep seeing these "Why can't they offer it with a 6-speed" posts. Has anything we've seen indicated that it wouldn't be offered with a stick, if the car is produced? It's a concept car, for cryin' out loud. Concept cars usually showcase a manufacturer's newest, most advanced technology. For VW, that includes DSG. That doesn't mean that a production version wouldn't offer a manual transmission. I'm surprised no one's saying "OMG, I can't believe they're only making it in silver!"


----------



## erica1234 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (acpjxm)*

haha,
I liked it at first, but then realized I'd still much rather have the mk2 TT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (stoners vr6)*

They better put a VR6 in it with a 6 spd manual. Or at least have it as an option.


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
Not with the inexpensive TSI engine and manual transmission. As others have said, it needs to be significantly less expensive than base Audis and Porsches, but it also needs to fit into the competitors' range. 
So, the base engine versions, including a range of options, need to fit into the $20K to $30K of the MX5/Miata and the $25K -$35K of the Solstice. 
A 2.0T version would compete against the $35K to $40K S2000.

I'm not talking about it being competitive. That's just where I see them pricing this car. I think at that price it will be a disaster too. But anyway...


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (curvedinfinity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *curvedinfinity* »_
What are you talking about, idiot? Please leave the "YOU CAN'T CONVERT THAT WAY" meme at home. I was doing an existing price normalized comparison, not a currency conversion. That is the most accurate way to speculate car prices sold in a foreign market.
All of the evidence from VW decision making points toward a ~$25,000 price. From a marketing perspective, I'd bet the base price will actually be right under $24,000. Why the hell would they sell a VW at the same price as a Porsche? The VW has much less power and little cachet. Plus there is still an Audi version (the R3) to push in between the VW and Porsche. That means the VW has the high 20s, the Audi has the 30s to low 40s, while the Porsche has everything on top of that. Yes, they are currently shooting toward producing a VW, Audi, and Porsche using this platform.
Just ... don't speak next time. Please.

_Modified by curvedinfinity at 9:53 AM 1-14-2009_

The Passat and Eos were both targted around $25,000 to $28,000. So was the SEL Jetta Sportwagen, but with options that sell, all of these cars are in the $28000-32000 range. Looks like they missed that one. Notice the base Passat has been dropped?
And let's not forget the TT, because the TT was supposed to sit in this "cheap roadster" category as well in direct competition with the Z3. It launched starting around $32,000. The last of the first-gen models was $40,000+. Not sitting in its original segment anymore, is it?
This demonstrates VW decision making (as far as market targeting) doesn't mean much. The Beetle convertible is currently really available in one trim, and it costs as much as a fully loaded turbo did at launch-and that's 6 years-one car generation. It's also lapping at the heels of a base EOS.
Attempting to do a "price normalized comparison" like you did doesn't make much sense. You used a specialty vehicle, not a regular production car. Specialty vehicles do not need to be nearly as profitable as regular production cars to get the green light. Consequently, they are also priced differently. It looks like this is intended as a regular production vehicle, like the EOS, so pricing depends on a detailed analysis of costs and marketing, not a rough guess based on the street price of an R32 and the guestimate pricing for cars that haven't been built yet.
-and releasing the VW, Audi, and Porsche on the same platform is an interesting concept, but it hasn't been tried recently, and so we have no idea how that will perform. It worked well in the past, but then there was the Toureg/Cayenne... We'll see.
The point is, this is all guesswork, and sometimes fun. I would be surprised to see this car below $30,000, and I expect price creep. You obviously have a different opinion.
I've no idea why some people around here need to be so rude.









_Modified by NeoAtreides at 4:53 PM 1-16-2009_


_Modified by NeoAtreides at 4:55 PM 1-16-2009_


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (acpjxm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acpjxm* »_I keep seeing these "Why can't they offer it with a 6-speed" posts. Has anything we've seen indicated that it wouldn't be offered with a stick, if the car is produced? It's a concept car, for cryin' out loud. Concept cars usually showcase a manufacturer's newest, most advanced technology. For VW, that includes DSG. That doesn't mean that a production version wouldn't offer a manual transmission. I'm surprised no one's saying "OMG, I can't believe they're only making it in silver!"

OMG! I can't believe they're only making it in silver!!










_Modified by NeoAtreides at 8:25 PM 1-16-2009_


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (NeoAtreides)*

My beetle is green with envy, because if that car goes into production, I will be putting a down payment on it, cause I love it


----------



## sciroccokartei (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

Great, I hope VW will bring it


----------



## CQ DX (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

DAS IST GORGEOUS!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (schalkm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schalkm* »_Dear VW,
My Jetta's lease is up in Feb 2010. I'm looking for something to hang on to after that. Please have it ready by then. Oh, and please bring it to Canada too.

Dear VW, 
My Rabbit will be paid off in 2013... I will be patiently waiting for a Candy White BlueSport with 6-speed manual transmission to park next to her... 
In the mean time, there are some real pretty, high-res pictures up on Serious Wheels.com definitely worth checking out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (Green Hare)*

Dear VW,
My Golf was paid off in 1995. I have been patiently waiting ...








(True story)


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (stoners vr6)*

i'd hit it. but its like VW's version of TT IMO


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

wait is this car diesel-electric hybrid>


----------



## GTIMan82 (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

My old man cant wait for this car to come out, and I cant wait to borrow it! 
This is simply a superb design. It is not a "insert model from previous posts here". The drive train makes this car quite unique, in fact a first. It appears VW did not hold any punches on the rest of the car either, using a combination of the best designs of the past. 
For those stating its just like this or that, what do you want done to make it different enough so you are happy??? Put the engine on the roof? Sheesh of course it is like something else in one way or another, but it is not a carbon copy of any other car.


----------



## Idioteque (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (GTIMan82)*

is this car going to be at the chicago autoshow? I think that will take place in a couple weeks. I'm thinking of going if I can see one in person. After I see it in person, I'll weigh in with an opinion.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_wait is this car diesel-electric hybrid>

what about VW doing a cross between this Bluteck Sport and the G3 (or whatever that 3 wheeled thing was called).
I'd love to see a single make racing series with only the G3s just like the Polor Cup, TDI Cup, and the Porshce Cup...
I, as well as others on here, would seriously be interested in this 2 seat soft top (diesel motor or not) and would really make me do some hard thinking as a Miata (yes, a Miata) is on "my next purchase" list. Granted, it is a year or so away, but that should give VW some time to get the ball rolling and get the car rolling off the assembly line.
[knock, knock] VW. Its the public, and we want this car.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_wait is this car diesel-electric hybrid>

mild hybrid (regenerative braking in the sense that the alternator is only used while braking, and it has auto on-off at stop)


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (feels_road)*

Even if it goes into production, VWoA won't touch it. Lately, they are to busy rebadging Caravans to give us anything cool.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (the_journalist)*

Nah - that's just a way to get traffic into the sales room (which it has succeeded at) and getting US Americans used to the idea again of a VW minivan - with the true, new VW product only a couple of years away...


----------



## ozgreenman (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: roadster*

I think it is a very fine looking car. I love the way the bulging wheel arches look sexy and at the same time are reminiscent of the Beetle and the Karmann Ghia. I have to admit I love nearly all of VW aircooled cars and I love the way the airvents on this concept are reminiscent of the later models and perhaps a nod and a wink to the recent takeover by Porsche.


----------



## ozgreenman (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (jaegervw2)*

I think this design for a new Karmann Ghia is really good... I would love to see it developed further. Great Work!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
mild hybrid (regenerative braking in the sense that the alternator is only used while braking, and it has auto on-off at stop)

Thanks, but I still dont get why this would be beneficial....
also, wouldnt the continuous turning on-off of the engine be detrimental during stop and go traffic? I know that they made this to save gas, but I live in a city where we have to stop within 30 secs of getting to speed...








It sucks pretty bad... my car would normally get 25-28mpg and 30+ on the highway but ever since I moved I get 21mpg or LOWER http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif /rant


----------



## MOSAD816 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

It seems that everyone wants one and granted it is a nice looking machine ect ect but has anyone heard of what the price point is with this car?? Normally if its something "cool" the car wont see these shores and if it did its way to expensive for the normal enthusiast to purchase or lease. I would be interested if the price was more within the relm of reality unlike the majority of the the lastest VW offerings. "The Peoples Car" doesnt seem to exist anymore unless your drive a POS Kia
Flame on


----------



## acpjxm (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_i'd hit it. but its like VW's version of TT IMO

Hmmm...TT is front-engine, with either FWD or AWD. BlueSport is mid-engine with RWD. Yep, they're practically twins.


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (ozgreenman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ozgreenman* »_I think this design for a new Karmann Ghia is really good... I would love to see it developed further. Great Work!

What, resurrect the name? 
Personally, I don't care what it is called. Purists may be outraged if they call it a new Ghia... I think it is a very sweet looking car, and hope it makes it to production, gets imported to the states, and very little changes with it. I don't care if its FWD or RWD. I don't care where the engine is, front, mid, or rear... I just want VW to build this (or something VERY close) and target it correctly. This shouldn't be built to compete with the TT, the Boxter, or the Z4... this should be targeted at the Miata, Sky, and Solstice (as in the $22-25k range)... heck, I'd buy a simplified version... with manual windows... 
AND THREE PEDALS!!


----------



## DieselVR6 (Jul 22, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (feels_road)*

The Europeans are finally getting a break with the currency exchange rate. For these types of cars to start coming (smaller, faster, affordable), the Euro has to be around 1.30 or below. 
I give this a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## m-dub2.0 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (Rippin)*

Where is the waiting list?! I want one right NOW!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (acpjxm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acpjxm* »_
Hmmm...TT is front-engine, with either FWD or AWD. BlueSport is mid-engine with RWD. Yep, they're practically twins.

looks wise. reminds me of new TT.


----------



## Skid-Mark (Aug 24, 2008)

Cost?


----------



## xDADEx (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (Skid-Mark)*

like the name does it describe your underwear


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (Green Hare)*

I wonder how the "new owners" feel about VW selling a mid-engined sports car?
In the end, I think the economy will have the ultimate say in whether or not this car makes it to production. Historically, sports cars do not sell well during economic down turns. The late '80s and early '90s almost put Porsche out of business.


----------



## sacrifice333 (Oct 25, 2002)

Stop teasing with the roadsters already and freaking put one of them into production.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Skid-Mark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skid-Mark* »_Cost?

50 gazillion.


----------



## SweetRide (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Okay, I will tell you all I know straight from one of the engineers that designed as I have seen the car...touched the car....watched the engineer and another VWOA person show off everything about the car!!
The car weights just over 2600lbs. but that most likely will change as the frame they used was from a European Golf sport and is aluminum...which might not meet the requirements of the US standards!
Yes it is mid-engine, rear wheel drive sporting the TDI engine but its the cup car version or version 2 of this engine. 177horsepower and 258ft-lbs of torque which brings the car 0-60 in about 6.2 seconds and a top speed of 140mph with a fuel consumption of about 35 city and 50 highway. Right now there is no talk of a manual but I am telling them that they should have one!! 
After it leaves me from the Detroit Auto show, they are going to see if its worth it to build it, and I guess Audi and Porsche might be getting a version too!
I was told if they do build it, its probably still 3 years out and with a price point of high 20's to low 30's, but more than likely 30's!!
It has some great features too it, the top looks smooth and seamless, granted it is a manual top. For a small roadster its actually has a decent amount of space for luggage in the front and rear! Nice thing about the top is when it goes down it sits a top the engine instead of taking up trunk space!
The gear selector is actually a turn know with the push button start in the middle! The dual zone climate control actual looks sweet too, when you turn the temperature down the inside on the know gets bluer and when you turn in warmer it gets redder! It does have buttons on the steering wheel for eco mode and sport mode! It should have some sort of regenerative braking. The fuel fill is actually in the passenger side front hood area, and there is a switch inside that you push to roll the cap out of the way!
There is probably more but thats all I can remember right now!
Oh and I should also say I will try and get you guys some sweet pictures later!!


_Modified by SweetRide at 6:07 AM 1-20-2009_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (SweetRide)*

Thanks for the description!! makes me want to have the car even mroe


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (SweetRide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SweetRide* »_Right now there is no talk of a manual but I am telling them that they should have one!! 

And that would be a damn shame if there isn't that option!!









_Quote, originally posted by *SweetRide* »_After it leaves me from the Detroit Auto show, they are going to see if its worth it to build it, and I guess Audi and Porsche might be getting a version too!

I find this quite doubtful... why would Audi want another car that is in the same market segment as the TT, and why would Porsche want a copy of the Boxster? Unless they are looking at using this car as the basis for the next generation TT and Boxster...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## SweetRide (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: (Green Hare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green Hare* »_
I find this quite doubtful... why would Audi want another car that is in the same market segment as the TT, and why would Porsche want a copy of the Boxster? Unless they are looking at using this car as the basis for the next generation TT and Boxster...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I will try and find this one out for you, as I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## JB20TH (Nov 5, 2004)

_Quote »_Getting Audi and Porsche on board may not be difficult; Audi reportedly already has its own version of the vehicle designed, and rumors of Porsche looking for a new 914 variant - which was itself a VW-Porsche joint project - have been brewing for some time. Both companies have room in their lineups, in terms of both price and models, for an affordable, sporty and luxurious roadster.

http://www.motorauthority.com/....html


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow!]

kachow









I'm sure it's already been said... but I'll believe it when I see it on the showroom floor, and I'll probably buy it! Please VW don't let this be another concept R


----------



## argh32 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

I'd buy one today.


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (JB20TH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB20TH* »_
http://www.motorauthority.com/....html


_Quote, originally posted by *above link* »_
Whatever is decided, the final say is expected to come within two months. 


I could see Porsche having a new incarnation of the 914... I just don't quite see this fitting in Audi's line up as you're talking very close to the price of the TT... Don't get me wrong, I WANT to see this car in the US... and hope that it gets the green light, and I did see that Audi supposedly has a design based off this as well... I guess time will tell.


----------



## kimmers71 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

That's a beautiful car!! Offer MT and I'll put my order in NOW!


----------



## 96BlKjEt (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (Brake_Dust)*

i hope they decide to make this car come in stick, not just automatic


----------



## Dav8or (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (kimmers71)*

Porsche does not want to dilute its brand with an entry level car. They feel that the Boxster already fills that nitch. Don’t look for the next 914 it will not happen.
I followed the Solstice from concept to production and was disappointed at its design deficiencies, namely a cumbersome top and no luggage space. I need a vehicle that gets good gas mileage for my 45 minute commute and is still fun to drive and is priced under 30k. I have two carry on size bag that need to fit into the trunk. This car is exactly what I’m looking for.
Don’t need a 6 disc changer
Don’t need traction control
Don’t need navigation
Don’t need side airbags
Don’t need 300 hp to have fun driving.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (Dav8or)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dav8or* »_Porsche does not want to dilute its brand with an entry level car. They feel that the Boxster already fills that nitch. Don’t look for the next 914 it will not happen.
I followed the Solstice from concept to production and was disappointed at its design deficiencies, namely a cumbersome top and no luggage space. I need a vehicle that gets good gas mileage for my 45 minute commute and is still fun to drive and is priced under 30k. I have two carry on size bag that need to fit into the trunk. This car is exactly what I’m looking for.
Don’t need a 6 disc changer
Don’t need traction control
Don’t need navigation
Don’t need side airbags
Don’t need 300 hp to have fun driving.


very very true. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EyeDoughnutNo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (Dav8or)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dav8or* »_Porsche does not want to dilute its brand with an entry level car. They feel that the Boxster already fills that nitch. Don’t look for the next 914 it will not happen.
I followed the Solstice from concept to production and was disappointed at its design deficiencies, namely a cumbersome top and no luggage space. I need a vehicle that gets good gas mileage for my 45 minute commute and is still fun to drive and is priced under 30k. I have two carry on size bag that need to fit into the trunk. This car is exactly what I’m looking for.
Don’t need a 6 disc changer
Don’t need traction control
Don’t need navigation
*Don’t need side airbags*
Don’t need 300 hp to have fun driving.


Don't need side airbags, eh? Interesting..
Let's hope you don't need em, but if you do, then you would probably never know...
Make sure to hold out your hand to tell the incoming car to stop after it crosses the red light into the intersection. That _always_ works.








EDIT:
PAGE 7 IS MINE!!!










_Modified by EyeDoughnutNo at 10:27 AM 1-22-2009_


----------



## Dav8or (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (EyeDoughnutNo)*

Been driving for 30 years and haven't needed them yet. Not installed on any of my present cars either. The reason you need 300 hp to make a car feel sporty these days is all the added weight of the techno driving era. A mid 80's RX7 weighed in around 2200 lbs. Today you can’t get a car under 3000 lbs even with exotic materials. So save the weight (and cost)and I’ll continue to depend on my defensive driving skill at intersections.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (Dav8or)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dav8or* »_Been driving for 30 years and haven't needed them yet. Not installed on any of my present cars either. The reason you need 300 hp to make a car feel sporty these days is all the added weight of the techno driving era. A mid 80's RX7 weighed in around 2200 lbs. Today you can’t get a car under 3000 lbs even with exotic materials. So save the weight (and cost)and I’ll continue to depend on my defensive driving skill at intersections.

qft http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (mujjuman)*

Its still about the hp to weight. 500hp is the new 300hp. 400hp is the new 250hp.
Imagine how much fun we could have with this car! 2.0T FSI, DSG or 6MT and 385hp at 30mpg+


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (Dav8or)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dav8or* »_Been driving for 30 years and haven't needed them yet. Not installed on any of my present cars either. The reason you need 300 hp to make a car feel sporty these days is all the added weight of the techno driving era. A mid 80's RX7 weighed in around 2200 lbs. Today you can’t get a car under 3000 lbs even with exotic materials. So save the weight (and cost)and I’ll continue to depend on my defensive driving skill at intersections.

Huh? The elise weighs under 2000 lbs, and my gti weighs in under 3000 also =D
They can be had if you know what to look for after all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I agree though, everything now a days is so heavy it's ridiculous.
Really hope they make this car








P.S. just because you've been driving for 30 years and haven't needed them yet, doesn't mean you haven't needed them lol...
That's like saying, I've never been in an accident so I don't need seat belts, or a bumper, or any air bags.
Perhaps since I've never died I don't need life insurance










_Modified by gtiiiiiiii at 3:21 PM 1-22-2009_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
Huh? The elise weighs under 2000 lbs, and my gti weighs in under 3000 also =D

2999 pounds doesnt count








and I doubt a MKV GTI weighs less than 3200 pounds (3300 pounds?)
An elise isnt really a practical car... then again, neither is this. but anyway, finding lighter weight cars is not easy to find.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_and I doubt a MKV GTI weighs less than 3200 pounds (3300 pounds?) 

It's now listed as 3,100 ... but yeah, would be better at a couple of 100 lbs less.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
2999 pounds doesnt count








and I doubt a MKV GTI weighs less than 3200 pounds (3300 pounds?)
An elise isnt really a practical car... then again, neither is this. but anyway, finding lighter weight cars is not easy to find. 

The quoted curb weight of 3300 was for a fully loaded 4 door =]
Besides, I have aftermarket exhaust, lighter wheels, and oh yesh, hardly any interior








Anyways, I weighed it on a scale at Sac Raceway and was surprised to find it weighed 2970 or so


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
The quoted curb weight of 3300 was for a fully loaded 4 door =]
Besides, I have aftermarket exhaust, lighter wheels, and oh yesh, hardly any interior








Anyways, I weighed it on a scale at Sac Raceway and was surprised to find it weighed 2970 or so

oh cool.
every little bit of weight cut out will count.


----------



## Mr. Premium (Jan 28, 2003)

Sweet. If VW builds a coupe version with the 2.0T FSI motor and proper manual, I am so in. I wouldn't need to hunt down a mk.1 MR2 in good shape!


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

I want it, would buy it, but could I afford it? that is the question. 
if its over 30 k im out.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
oh cool.
every little bit of weight cut out will count.

I suppose, but all of my interior is going back in. Nothing like a quiet comfortable ride, even if I do have to trade out a little bit of performance.
The RSX weighs in a little over 2700 lbs though, could always look at one of those =]


----------



## VWmikey81 (Jan 23, 2009)

looking good


----------



## SweetRide (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: (VWmikey81)*

I told you I would get photos....these are compliments of 16v dubber he has a better camera than what I was using!

















































































_Modified by SweetRide at 4:00 AM 1-24-2009_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Premium)*

pics are awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Premium* »_Sweet. If VW builds a coupe version with the 2.0T FSI motor and proper manual, I am so in. I wouldn't need to hunt down a mk.1 MR2 in good shape!

the 2.0T is overrated







Gimme a VR6 opption


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Go buy a Porsche if you want a six. I hope this car if produced has a focus on light weight.


----------



## SweetRide (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: (ReverendHorton)*

Here is some more for you guys!! Compliments again from 16V Dubber












































































































And he got me in the background on this one!!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (SweetRide)*

good pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif do u work for VW or something?


----------



## MSGTYetti (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

If VW brings this over or any minor variant of it I will be buying one. I've always wanted something similar to an MG MGB but without the electrical problems and technology and this looks like its going to be it. I will be waiting.


----------



## G60Stylin (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (MSGTYetti)*

I will buy one too. Vw are you listening?


----------



## SweetRide (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_good pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif do u work for VW or something?

In a way yes, and I love them,and I leave and breath them!!


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_pics are awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the 2.0T is overrated







Gimme a VR6 opption

I think you have that backwards... Nobody wants a heavy poo poo motor with worse gas mileage and more expensive mods to get 10 whp








It sounds great, that's the only thing I like about it.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

True, with a chip and aftermarket turbo the 2.0T can make serious power... but I like bigger displacement engines that sound much better. besides, slap on a turbo on the VR and it will make some serious power as well. Put a 3.2 in there, if it can fit...


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
I think you have that backwards... Nobody wants a heavy poo poo motor with worse gas mileage and more expensive mods to get 10 whp








It sounds great, that's the only thing I like about it.








Honestly i'd be happy with either 3.2 or 2.0T - but if I could choose... I'd take 3.2 all day long. It wouldn't take me a month to make it a 3.2T lol


----------



## Dav8or (Nov 16, 2003)

I posted a link to this on the Cayman forum and some think this may be the new 987 platform. If so, I doubt Porsche will allow VW will offer this car with any engine that would allow the numbers to get close to the Boxster or Cayman. I would be happy with great handling and milder performance if they can keep to the lighter weight and a price under 30k.


----------



## vwflipped (Jun 30, 2003)

dont know if this is a repost but: 
from the WSJ article "build it or bag it" http://online.wsj.com/article/....html
"The sporty diesel-powered convertible from VW drew a thumbs-up from 61% of voters,"
i agree


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_







Honestly i'd be happy with either 3.2 or 2.0T - but if I could choose... I'd take 3.2 all day long. It wouldn't take me a month to make it a 3.2T lol

x2, I didnt say it before, but I wouldnt mind a 2.0T at all, but if I had to choose between the two, I would pic the 3.2. It's hard to beat the smoothness in my opinion. 
Anyway, bring on the sporty diesel engine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I dont think this car will be offered in VR6 nor 2.0T form


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Not sure if anyone's seen this or not, but it looks like VW might actually make this car! I thought for sure that it wouldn't have a chance!
I will seriously buy this car if it's under 30K. I'll get the Rabbit for hauling stuff though! lol
I. Love. It.
http://reviews.carreview.com/b...kely/


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (thumper87)*

Original reference:
http://www.auto-motor-und-spor....html

Hackenberg:
"I don't show concepts from which I later need to withdraw." 
"The price of a MX5 [Miata] should be reachable."
"It's no competition with Porsche vehicles - the distance is too large, if anything, this car may lead customers eventually to Porsche."


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (thumper87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thumper87* »_Not sure if anyone's seen this or not, but it looks like VW might actually make this car! I thought for sure that it wouldn't have a chance!


So was the GX3, the Microbus Concept, the Concept R, and a whole list of other cool VW concepts that have been built in recent years. When my local dealership gets one in their showroom that I can go and drive myself, I'll believe it.


----------



## EyeDoughnutNo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_
So was the GX3, the Microbus Concept, the Concept R, and a whole list of other cool VW concepts that have been built in recent years. When my local dealership gets one in their showroom that I can go and drive myself, I'll believe it.
Oh, ye of little faith...


----------



## Dav8or (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (EyeDoughnutNo)*

They did build the Concept 1
Can anyone remember the time from concept to production for the Beetle? Also with the new gas ecconomy standard due by 2011 it may help VW hurry it along.


----------



## Smoltz (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm in for one. Make mine a 6 speed manual with the 2.0T FSI. Seriously. VW... build this thing. Remember when the New Beatle came out... it brought tremendous foot traffic into the dealers. This car would do the same thing.


----------



## RICHGTTDI (May 1, 2008)

OMFG!!!!
Do it VW, this would be the most gorgeous car on the road, no doubt about it! Rear wheel drive, convertible AND diesel, I'd sell my right but cheek for one now!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (RICHGTTDI)*

Another photo teaser...


----------



## Dav8or (Nov 16, 2003)

Alright so when are we getting the photoshop color palette of this car? I'ld like to see one in blue.


----------



## peace (May 5, 1999)

Not bad VW! Great start but here's my wish list to get me to trade the _*.:R*_
- 6sp *manual* transmission. Optional DSG for the ladies
- 18x8 wheels, more realistic for U.S. roads unless you want bubbled sidewalls every week
- More engine choices. 1) 3.2l VR6 FSI, tweaked to let's say 300hp and keep the MKIV R32 VR6 growl (make those Porsche owner's jealous) or 2) 2.0T from the new MKIV R20... 270hp nastiness.
- A f***in Limited Slip Differential standard to make use of that torque!
- Optional removable hard top for those who what to participate in HPDEs
- Big 13" or larger twin-piston brakes up front
- Do what you can to keep the weight at 2600lbs or less
- Keep the price around $30k
Do the above and Boxster, Z4, S2000, Miata, 370Z conv., Solstice, and Sky sales will plummet!!!
*Are you listening VW???*


----------



## Dav8or (Nov 16, 2003)

The Indy Racing League confirmed its new engine plan on Tuesday, along with the manufacturers interested in participating in the IndyCar Series.
But officials are not prepared to commit to starting the engine with the 2011 season. The new target date is 2012.
"The world is a different place than when we began this process," said Brian Barnhart, president of the league's competition division.
Audi, Fiat, Porsche and Volkswagen have joined Honda in a series of IRL meetings, league officials confirmed. The goal is to end up with three.
Other highlights from the league's engine plans:
-- Four-stroke engines with reciprocating pistons--but the league hasn't decided yet whether they will be four- or six-cylinder engines.
-- Engine capacity will not exceed 2.0 liters.
-- DOHC with four valves per cylinder.
-- Single turbocharger systems.
-- Direct-injection systems will be permitted.
-- Continue the league's leadership position with the use of alternative fuels.
-- Engine life between rebuilds of 3,750 miles.
-- Five-year sealed engine homolgation process that will define areas with possible annual updates.
-- Cost-containment engine-lease ceiling which is applicable to all participants.

AutoWeek | Updated: 02/04/09, 9:54 am et
Article URL: http://autoweek.com/apps/pbcs....39993
*Here is your engine. 4 cyl, direct inject, single turbo with an alternative fuel. Like to see what it will make in race trim*

_Modified by Dav8or at 2:31 AM 2-5-2009_


_Modified by Dav8or at 2:32 AM 2-5-2009_


----------



## m00by (Aug 28, 2005)

oh please please please ^ infinity let them make this blasted car. My wife thinks we should get one. !!!! she thinks it's practical!







And hey, a 55Mpg diesel 2 seater *is* practical for us =D


----------



## m00by (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: (m00by)*

oh yeah, and... I'll keep my '03 wolf for long hauls or when I need to more more stuff or people







and put an LSD of some sort in there.... torsen or something.... please? 6 speed, pretty plz with a cherry on top? =D


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (m00by)*

This, and the Passat CC are prob one of the better cars VW made in the past 4 years.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Don't forget the Scirocco!


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (peace)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peace* »_
*Are you listening VW???*

Probably not...but I do like your list of demands....I mean suggestions.








The only thing with this car is it is meant to be powered by a diesel engine and although the petrol engines you suggested are nice, I don't think it is VW's intention to bring the car to market with a gasoline engine.
I will 2nd your manual transmission because even though though autos are getting better, there are people out there that still prefer the 3rd pedal.
IF VW does come out with this car, it will definitely make the two seat vert market something to keep an eye on. With the S2000 done (in the N.Am market) in 2009, there will be a hole to fill.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (gti dreamn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti dreamn* »_Probably not...but I do like your list of demands....I mean suggestions.








The only thing with this car is it is meant to be powered by a diesel engine and although the petrol engines you suggested are nice, I don't think it is VW's intention to bring the car to market with a gasoline engine.
I will 2nd your manual transmission because even though though autos are getting better, there are people out there that still prefer the 3rd pedal.
IF VW does come out with this car, it will definitely make the two seat vert market something to keep an eye on. With the S2000 done (in the N.Am market) in 2009, there will be a hole to fill.

Given the potential mileage you'd get out of the diesel, I would mind if they brought it out either, but in either situation, make sure you bring it with a manual transmission. Honestly, you are going to be able to chip the turbo diesel as well...


----------



## davebs14 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (gizmopop)*

I WOULD ditch my miata for that....and this is the 3rd one I've owned.
I REALLY would love a VX220 Vauxhaul.....and this looks close and has mid 6 sec to 60 times AND gets over 40mpg on the highway
Talk about making my dick hard








I want to get on the list for this car


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (davebs14)*

So far I like most of the cars that VW offered http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

http://autos.yahoo.com/auto-sh...Sport


----------



## Diesel-Dubber (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

just bring it over here so we can buy it for crying out loud stop fricking teasing the USA with sick ass rides and then stating, nope not bound for the US. I for one am getting tired of being excluded the nice rides like; Scirocco... NOPE, Lupo.... Nope, Polo.... Nope, RSI... Nope. Our luck we'll get the GOL or the Fox. i'll even take the Touran ( for the wife).UGH!!!!!!!!!!


_Modified by Diesel-Dubber at 10:52 AM 2-13-2009_


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (Diesel-Dubber)*

i think it is pretty cool and a smart move for Volkswagen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ScooterMac01 (Apr 20, 2003)

Here are some more shots from the Detroit motor show from Evo magazine.
http://www.evo.co.uk/videos/pl....html 

http://www.evo.co.uk/news/evon....html


----------



## mgan (Dec 5, 1999)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

when is this possibly coming to the US?


----------



## tyama2891 (Aug 12, 2007)

you guys who want a 300 hp boxter-beater are...misguided
the smartest and most unique idea (compared to the market now) would be to throw in the 2.5 from the rabbit/jetta or at most the 2.0t, take out the leather and all the extras, make it as light as you can, have a third pedal, and sell it for well under $20k.
theres a reason the miata's called a modern classic--no one's touched the light roadster idea in twenty years!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (tyama2891)*

I have a secret wish that VW will bring back the MKI Golf as a limited production car.... like a 2009 MK1 Golf... except it passes all current safety and emissions rules and has things like ABS and modern electronics. 
a MKII wouldnt be too bad either....
or a 2009 MKIV Jetta VR6 with ALL the kinks worked out.


----------



## VWObsession (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_I have a secret wish that VW will bring back the MKI Golf as a limited production car.... like a 2009 MK1 Golf... except it passes all current safety and emissions rules and has things like ABS and modern electronics. 


... Yeah, as a *truck*!!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (VWObsession)*


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (stoners vr6)*

This will definitely make it into U.S. showrooms if they build it. Why else would they debut it in Detroit?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

i'll take one.


----------



## Dav8or (Nov 16, 2003)

Volkswagen showed a small diesel powered roadster at the 2009 North American International Auto Show called the Concept BlueSport. German car magazine Auto Motor und Sport is reporting a version of that car will go into production for the 2014 model year.

Unfortunately almost no information about the production roadster is known. It is known however, that there will be three variations of the car in Europe. VW, Seat, and Skoda will each sell a variant. The VW version will most likely be available in the U.S. as the concept made its world debut on this side of the Atlantic.
The MX-5 competitor was shown as a concept with VW’s smooth 2.0-liter turbo-diesel four-cylinder producing 180 hp and 260 lb-ft of torque. That was enough to propel the roadster to 60 mph in 6.2 seconds. Production engines are unknown, but are expected to be a mix of diesel and gasoline variants.
Transmissions will likely be VW’s six and seven-speed dual-clutch DSG and a six-speed manual. The price is estimated to start around €22,000 ($28,100).
Source: Auto Motor und Sport


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

A couple suggested options in case someone at VW actually reads through this. Perhaps a cold weather package for those who want a year round daily, and need to deal with winter and/or long term parking at school.
1) Removable Hardtop. For heat, and security.
2) Remote start. For cold days. Not really needed, but it would be nice and add to the resale and functionality of the vehicle in colder climates.
3) Limited slip differential. Self explanatory.
4) Heated seats.
I'll be waiting. These should be easy to implement at an OEM level; but if the OEM does not supply them, hopefully the after market will jump on it.

Edit:
Found a picture of the Trunk/Storage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 












_Modified by Hannebauer at 1:16 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

LSD prob wont happen OEM. Not even the GTIs have them... and i think neither does R32


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_LSD prob wont happen OEM. Not even the GTIs have them... and i think neither does R32

I know, but an electronic torque biasing differential would be a worth while option for VW to consider; and if not, HPA's head quarters are not too far of a drive for me.








In the same market segment as this car is aimed you can find a miata with an OEM LSD, so I think it is not too far a fetch to acquire it through OEM means if the demand is noticed early in the development stages.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Hannebauer)*

i would like an LSD


----------



## Dav8or (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Hannebauer)*

Heated seats will be in mine if I have to add them aftermarket.


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Good, This is the kind of thing VW needs to hear as they develop this car.








Later on, as this continues. Someone should bring their attention to this thread and others like it as a sort of out of house focus group. Give them ideas and an insight into what we, the consumers, want.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Hannebauer)*

Honestly if they intend to target from Miata to S2K convertibles, they would be wise to offer various trim levels.
You could get a barebones, crank windows, manual top, with a lower hp diesel engine(140-150 hp) or a 2.5 I5 (170 hp and torque) as your base trim, manual transmission standard. 
Next up you have a version with power windows, the 180 hp diesel 2.0T or the 200/210 hp gas 2.0T, offer this one with leather seating surface, HIDS.
At the top trim you have a power windows, power top, heated/cooled seats, 2.0T engine with 210 (or more) hp, have manual and DSG on offer here, HIDS, option of the magnetic suspension, larger wheels etc.
Have your base version start in the low $20k region, the mid trim start in the mid $20k ($24K-25K), and the top trim (which could also be slotted as a limited or R version) @ $30K.
Personally I would get a mid to high trim version with heated/cooled seating surface, power windows but a manual top, with HIDS, either the 2.0T diesel or gas engine but with a manual tranmission...( I could be talked into DSG but prefer a manual 6 speed). I would pay high $20k-30k for this car.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (gizmopop)*

ttt. Not letting this thread disappear.


----------



## Dav8or (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (gizmopop)*

Street word has it that Porsche is working on a Porsche 356 Speedster successor based on the VW BlueSport concept. Have a look!
If Porsche is giving green light it might hit the streets in 2013.
Related news: GermanCarBlog, P4MR, Porsche Speedster
Source: Autozeitung 
http://www.germancarblog.com/2....html

_Modified by Dav8or at 4:21 AM 4-3-2009_


_Modified by Dav8or at 4:22 AM 4-3-2009_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Dav8or)*

If this means that VW has someone else to share costs with, then by all means bring it.


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (gizmopop)*

Some other platform sharing possibilities.
Skoda:








Seat:








Audi r4:








Audi r3:









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Hannebauer)*

Any news?


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I have been wondering as well...


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Hannebauer)*

Any info on the interior dimensions? I'm too big for a s2k or anything similar. I'm hoping they give a little more room for us tall folks.


_Modified by VW1.8Tsunami at 8:48 AM 4-20-2009_


----------



## Dav8or (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VW1.8Tsunami)*

According to MT May 2009, MT Confidential, pg 13
"Porsche and Audi want in on the VW Concept Bluesport mid engine roadster revealed at the Detroit show. Audi thinks a version would make a swell R4, while Porsche sees potential for a sub-Boxster four cylinder sports car. Audi likely would want the option of a V6 power and quattro drive , which will complicate things. Porsche, on the other hand, probably would want to keep it simple, sharing a lot of VW parts, as it did with its original sports car. That , and the fact Porsche now calls the shots at VW, suggests this is one fight Audi won't win."


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Dav8or)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dav8or* »_According to MT May 2009, MT Confidential, pg 13
"Porsche and Audi want in on the VW Concept Bluesport mid engine roadster revealed at the Detroit show. Audi thinks a version would make a swell R4, while Porsche sees potential for a sub-Boxster four cylinder sports car. Audi likely would want the option of a V6 power and quattro drive , which will complicate things. Porsche, on the other hand, probably would want to keep it simple, sharing a lot of VW parts, as it did with its original sports car. That , and the fact Porsche now calls the shots at VW, suggests this is one fight Audi won't win." 

An Audi version with V6 and Quattro? Sounds like they may be eyeing this to become the TT Mk3...


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Dav8or)*

I don't see where adding V6 and quattro to the Audi version would be a problem. 
A: it would differentiate the line up. The VW version takes the low-mid end, the Audi can have a mid level price while being different from the RWD 4 cylinder Porsche version.
B: VAG has a V(R)6 that fits in the space of a 4.
C: AWD can be accomplished by Haldex, but you'll have rear wheel bias since main power is going to the rear wheels .


----------



## Dav8or (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (gizmopop)*

The V6 Audi would compete for sales with the Boxster. Be close in performance and price. That is the same reason Boing quit making the 717, it competed with its 737 line so why make your own competition.
The Bluesport was designed for low weight and moderate power for the fun drive equation. Add quattro weight and more hp would spoil the car if it could even be done successfully.


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Well there is the up and coming 5cyl that audi is using to phase out the vr's, so i'd be inclined to say that it is a better option than a vr... especially since we are talking about 3-5 years down the road, and not 3-5 years ago.










_Modified by Hannebauer at 7:46 PM 4-14-2009_


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dav8or* »_The V6 Audi would compete for sales with the Boxster. Be close in performance and price. That is the same reason Boing quit making the 717, it competed with its 737 line so why make your own competition.
The Bluesport was designed for low weight and moderate power for the fun drive equation. Add quattro weight and more hp would spoil the car if it could even be done successfully.



Well when is the boxster up for a new gen? 
VW: tdi/2.0T, 
Audi r3/r4: Haldex+ high strung 2.0t or a lower boost 5cyl 
Porsche: 914/boxster with a higher boost 5cyl without the mass of AWD.
Of course that would throw the pricing scales out the window, but from a product stand point it is plausible.

_Modified by Hannebauer at 8:33 PM 4-14-2009_


_Modified by Hannebauer at 8:57 PM 4-14-2009_


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Hannebauer)*

Yes, this car - in any version - doesn't need a V(R)6 - nor would it handle as well, with one. That's just crazy talk. Look at the Miata and S2000. Isn't it enough to have a 2.0T engine that gets 40-100 or so more hp than those?


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_Yes, this car - in any version - doesn't need a V(R)6 - nor would it handle as well, with one. That's just crazy talk. Look at the Miata and S2000. Isn't it enough to have a 2.0T engine that gets 40-100 or so more hp than those?










Well how about the tts flavor of 2.0T? 
"...including a beefier engine block, cylinder heads, and connecting rods. The turbocharger is new too - able to produce up to 1.2 bar of air pressure -- and intake and exhaust systems have been optimized for both increased performance and increased aural delight. A revised intercooler lowers the temperature of the intake charge to maximize the amount of air flowing into the engine. The result is a whopping 72-horsepower and 51-lb-ft increase over the standard 2.0 TSFI unit, for a total of 272 horses and 258 lb-ft of torque" ( http://www.motortrend.com/road....html )



_Modified by Hannebauer at 9:06 PM 4-14-2009_


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Hannebauer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hannebauer* »_Well how about the tts flavor of 2.0T? 

Yes, that's the one I had in mind (much earlier available in the S3, actually) when I quoted the power difference to the Miata and S2000.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_Yes, this car - in any version - doesn't need a V(R)6 - nor would it handle as well, with one. 

Giving a car a VR6 doesn't automatically doom it to bad handling. This car is mid engine RWD, a VR6 in the middle is not going to harm it in the least. Instead it would give it a lusty engine note, great acceleration and feel.
As for an Audi---Boxster, the Boxster is not AWD, and there is already enough competition with the TT and the Boxster. Admittingly an R4 would be closer in execution to a Boxster than the TT is, but there is enough difference that the 2 could coexist. 
Another thing, the Bluesport Concept weighs 2600+- lbs, Adding AWD and a VR6 might add 200-300 lbs meaning you still have a car under 3000lbs.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (gizmopop)*

KaChika!


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_
Giving a car a VR6 doesn't automatically doom it to bad handling. This car is mid engine RWD, a VR6 in the middle is not going to harm it in the least. Instead it would give it a lusty engine note, great acceleration and feel.
...
Another thing, the Bluesport Concept weighs 2600+- lbs, Adding AWD and a VR6 might add 200-300 lbs meaning you still have a car under 3000lbs.

Considering the fact that as of MY2010, Audi no longer uses any VR's in their cars; I doubt they will put one in a car set to debut circa 2013. ( http://www.autospies.com/news/...43140/ )
And the TFSI 5cyl does not sound too shabby either. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVp9KNxAf7w
I agree that the possibility of a mid vr would not doom the dynamics outright, but Audi is moving to smaller more efficient engines, as seen by the new s4 with its supercharged v6 replacing the outgoing NA v8. Regardless one instance is not indicative of a trend, but the widespread slaughter of the vr's and other 3.2 v6 in Audi's line backs that up.


_Modified by Hannebauer at 3:02 PM 4-19-2009_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Hannebauer)*

I'm not expecting this car to show up in Audi form with a VR6, just basically keeping this thread alive because I do want the Bluesport to show up over here.
But for discussions sake, the 3.6 VR6 still exists. I wouldn't complain if a 2.5 T5 found its way into the R4, it would certainly set it apart from a Porsche version. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Interesting Off Topic from that link, the A5 2.0T is confirmed, the TT 2.0T front wheel drive is gone...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (gizmopop)*

The VR6 has run a good course... so its not too bad if it is retired. Engines come and go.


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

An argument against their being too many variants of this chassis cumming from vag is that specifically the only competitor it really will have by 2013 are the z4, solstice, Elise, and mx5... seeing that the honda s2000 is phased out. To keep this discussion going, what other cars do you see it competing with? Either in terms of performance, price point, or demographic.
With the rivalry between audi and bmw not cooling down, I defiantly see the possibility of an audi variant being targeted at the z4, although with its recent face lift including a power hardtop, the audi version of the bluesport would be at a disadvantage if vag were to overlook the possibility of a hard top.
So for audi to compete against the z3 and win, we are looking at a removable hardtop, 300rwhp/330awhp, and a 40-50k price point. Can they do it?
However, on the vw side of things we are looking at mid twenties with 170-260 hp to be competitive with the solstice and mx-5. More than doable with the current concept and engine line ups.
As for the Elise, I don't think they will ever make it truly light enough to compete against it... anything with that much raw performance would have to be a Porsche... but then Porsche would have to admit it was playing ball with a "lesser" brand.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Hannebauer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hannebauer* »_An argument against their being too many variants of this chassis cumming from vag is that specifically the only competitor it really will have by 2013 are the z4, solstice, Elise, and mx5... seeing that the honda s2000 is phased out. To keep this discussion going, what other cars do you see it competing with? Either in terms of performance, price point, or demographic.


The only reason more variations are better is to spread the development costs. You've named most of the competitors already (albeit the North American market ones) 
The Miata and base Solstice/Sky models are base competition for the VW version, higher Soltice GXP and Sky Redline models compete with a top trim VW version (maybe a 2.0T gas version). 
A quick visit to BMWs website shows that they have dropped the base Z4 from their line up (the 215-220 hp version is gone) the new base is a 255 hp Z4 3.0i which now has a standard hardtop convertible starting at $45,500. BMW has obviously pushed the Z4 3.0i and 3.5i (starts @ $51K+) to compete directly with the Boxster and Boxster S. Audi consequently is already in the middle of this with the TTS which in convertible form starts @ $47K. There is some conflict in Audi's lineup between the TT and an R4, and I don't know if they could co exist...there is enough difference between the two but its speculation at this point.

_Quote, originally posted by *Hannebauer* »_
With the rivalry between audi and bmw not cooling down, I definitely see the possibility of an audi variant being targeted at the z4, although with its recent face lift including a power hardtop, the audi version of the bluesport would be at a disadvantage if vag were to overlook the possibility of a hard top.
So for audi to compete against the z4 and win, we are looking at a removable hardtop, 300rwhp/330awhp, and a 40-50k price point. Can they do it?


Looking at the BMW Z4s, the 3.0i weighs in at 3200+lbs/255 hp and the 3.5 at 3400+ lbs/300+ hp. The ZM is not currently available.
If Audi can keep the weight of an R4 at 3000 lbs (the bluesport concept is 2600 lbs: 300lbs is roughly the difference between AWD and non AWD models) I think they could make do with the TTS' 270 hp 2.0T , A hardtop might push it higher, and no other Audi is slated to have a hardtop...


----------



## joevw007 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (VR6 NRG)*

i personally think that car is ugly as sin.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (joevw007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joevw007* »_i personally think that car is ugly as sin. 

Call me a sinner then!


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (gizmopop)*

Me tooo!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (RogueTDI)*

Another concept car they didn't have in New York!

















_Modified by Blue Golfer at 5:00 AM 4-21-2009_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (RogueTDI)*

lol


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (mujjuman)*

Bumped...


----------



## SweetRide (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VW1.8Tsunami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1.8Tsunami* »_Any info on the interior dimensions? I'm too big for a s2k or anything similar. I'm hoping they give a little more room for us tall folks.

_Modified by VW1.8Tsunami at 8:48 AM 4-20-2009_

Well I am 6'2" and I fit in that thing perfectly with a few inches to spare head room wise!


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Kabump...


----------



## IbAr90 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Hannebauer)*

Just saw it... Would hit it... SO HARD.
I want that thing, in my driveway, now! It's about time VW released a roadster.


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








You may remember the Volkswagen BlueSport Concept shown this year at the Detroit Auto Show. Underneath the two-seater mid-engine roadster was an under-evaluation mid-engine take on the Volkswagen Group's new PQB transverse architecture that will underpin future versions of cars like the Audi A3 and Volkswagen Golf. Early word on the car was that it would have to be utilized at multiple group brands in order for a business case to be made. In a news story by Paul Horrell in the April 2009 issue of Motor Trend, the US car magazine reports in more detail on the subject, including an Audi R1 that's on the drawing table. 
Here are a few interesting details....
- BlueSport went straight to clinics after it appeared in Detroit. (editor's note: It's led a busy schedule since then. MT and our sister publication VWvortex photographed the car not long afterward in Miami and we've since caught it on the stand of the Washington DC auto show - an even on a higher level now that it's the "home show" for VW of America and Audi of America who are now in nearby Herndon, VA)
- A 'highly placed source in the VW Group design community' told MT that the Audi version is "already done". Currently badged 'Audi R1'.
- A production version of the car could be made to have essentially the same proportions as the show car, much like the original Audi TT concept's similarity to the eventual first-gen production TT. 
- The same source claims the car was designed as a 4-cylinder. Installing a V6 would require heavier chassis parts and brakes.
- The chassis is steel, but some closing panels are aluminum.
- 2.0T is compatible with this chassis.
* So What Do We Think?...*
A two-seat mid-engine setup would be a cool add and you have to think that the group could make a strong case for versions developed by Audi, VW, SEAT and maybe even Porsche. If 6-cyl. engines are not currently approved, then that rules out the recently approved 3.0 VR6 FSI, FSI biturbo or TDI engines, but no word on the 2.5T from the TTRS. 
This chassis set has been mentioned before in relation to Audi's new E-range of efficiency models... maybe with a diesel or electric depending on the ramp-up of electric and especially battery technology.
Where this leaves TT is a question. R1 is an odd name, because this equates it to A1 and thus pigeon holes pricing lower in the range... but leaves plenty of reason for a TT to slot above or even an R4. 
TT could go mid engine. The group has already shown with the current TT that they can do an aluminum space frame version of a given chassis with the TT. If Porsche were to want to jump into this fray, then we'd guess they'd want an aluminum version and an Audi developed alongside would help make a case for a differentiated and more expensive aluminum version, leaving room for steel versions to be sold by VW, SEAT and maybe even Skoda.
For now, read more of our Detroit Auto Show coverage and visit the Motor Trend website via the links below.
* Motor Trend *
* Fourtitude Detroit Coverage *


http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4274052


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

theres a 3.0 VR6?


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_theres a 3.0 VR6?

Apparently so...
so much for rumors of the VR6s demise...








VW needs to just build this car. I'm ready to buy it in the next 3 years.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_
Apparently so...
so much for rumors of the VR6s demise...








VW needs to just build this car. I'm ready to buy it in the next 3 years.

Yeah, I'm now a bit excited to hear that. I hope it has the same mounting positions as most other VW engines


----------



## EyeDoughnutNo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_theres a 3.0 VR6?

I just hope they make it an *aluminum block VR6*--kinda like chevy did with the small block v8 over the years. 
it would greatly reduce weight, and today's technology should allow them to make it durable enough for even mild to near-extreme modifications in the future by tuners and such.
maybe i'm just hoping for too much...


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_
Apparently so...
so much for rumors of the VR6s demise...








VW needs to just build this car. I'm ready to buy it in the next 3 years.


"If 6-cyl. engines are not currently approved, then that rules out the recently approved 3.0 VR6 FSI... but no word on the 2.5T from the TTRS. "
The sources I cited prior did not say that the Vr was out entirely, just that it was not being used in applications outside the passat and suv's. As these cars in north america already have a 3.6, I dont see Vag downsizing the engine due to the "driving needs" of north americans that "require" a large amount of low end tourqe to sustain speed on highways, and move the larger cars in stop and go traffic. Combine that with the fact that none of us have heard about the 3.0vr and that in the time since march when the article i recently quoted was posted, there has been no new news of the engine, and that inclusion of that engine in the article is merely speculation as well, that states what they would like to see, but doubt a 6cyl would ever make an appearance.
Personally I would be stoked if they did offer the vr, but I am doubting we will see it used in such a small platform when more compact engines exist that are already approved for North American sale. If Vag needs to go through the ropes to approve a different engine in North America i dont want to see that cost spread into the other less powerful versions, as i feel this car NEEDS to compete economically and I do not want to see the price point take a hit, or the quality to maintain that price point.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Hannebauer)*

As I've mentioned before I do not for a second think that this car will come equipped with a 6 cylinder engine.
As for the existence of the 3.0 VR6, that figures to be in rumor status for me, despite the source you quoted from...(they are usually very veriable though).

_Quote, originally posted by *Hannebauer* »_
If Vag needs to go through the ropes to approve a different engine in North America i dont want to see that cost spread into the other less powerful versions, as i feel this car NEEDS to compete economically and I do not want to see the price point take a hit, or the quality to maintain that price point.

Well they (VW) have sort of stated that they are targeting the Miata right?(could be more journalistic speculation) That car starts at $22K. 
This VW with 2.0T (either gas or diesel) could be priced in the mid $20K range.
Bring it.


----------



## sk8rrr (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

Think they will actually release this though? The numbers that were released for it were amazing. plus diesel so its going to last a hell lot longr than any other car. Hopefully if it comes out, they dont jack the price up to something like 120k


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (sk8rrr)*

Speculating, but it was debuted in a North American Auto Show...hopefully that means it is planned for this market.


----------



## kurolap (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (gizmopop)*

If it comes out, I'm down for one. Diesel POWA!


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wimbledon* »_http://www.motorauthority.com/....html










Time to start shopping for a miata or used elise...


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4397158
"When it first appeared in Detroit this January the Bluesport roadster stirred talk of the revival of the roadster segment, and especially the Porsche 914 and 356. Unfortunately, the Porsche's rebirth was ruled out last week, and this week, Volkswagen has revealed it, too, might not be building a new sporty roadster based on the concept.
The news comes from VW's communications manager Christian Haacke at the launcnh of the new 2010 Polo, reports Drive. "The state we are at right now regarding Concept Bluesport is we are carefully calculating how to earn money with a niche car,' said Haacke. "It is a niche product and especially in crisis times like this it will be a challenge to come up with a volume we could require to earn money with it."
Fans of the idea and the concept won't be pleased to hear it, but Haacke is speaking the generally accepted wisdom of the times. The dire lessons being demonstrated so painfully in Detroit and Washington aren't lost on the rest of the world.
Still, Haacke is hopefully that the roadster may yet see the light of day once the economy pulls out of its tailspin. "The idea of a small two-seater sport car has been around for a really long time and I hope that the concept Bluesport will finally make it through the calculators," he said.
The Bluesport roadster concept was not just a sporty two-seater - it had real eco-cred as well. Powered by a 2.0L four-pot turbodiesel, it cranked out 180hp (134kW) and a doubtless grin-inducing 260lb-ft (352Nm) of torque, nipping to 60mph in 6.2 seconds, all while managing 35mpg in the combined cycle."


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Hannebauer)*

Such sad news, but hopefully VW will just delay production of this car.


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Green Hare)*









Volkswagen really needs to rethink their slogan of "It's want the people wanted" because they continue to fail on delivering products to enthusiasts in the American market. You can add this to my biggest VW let down list.
1) GX3
2) MKV R32 w/ a manual 6 speed transmission
3) Blue Sport Concept
Hopefully the economy will turnaround and the production of this car will happen some day. If not lets hope the R20 makes it over here with a 6 speed manual and all wheel drive.


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_








Volkswagen really needs to rethink their slogan of "It's want the people wanted" because they continue to fail on delivering products to enthusiasts in the American market. You can add this to my biggest VW let down list.
1) GX3
2) MKV R32 w/ a manual 6 speed transmission
3) Blue Sport Concept
Hopefully the economy will turnaround and the production of this car will happen some day. If not lets hope the R20 makes it over here with a 6 speed manual and all wheel drive.

I have been babying my Rabbit in hopes to make her last long enough not only until she is paid off, but to keep it as an alternate car when I bought a BlueSport and until that was paid off... my daughter has already said she wants my Rabbit to be her first car (we'll see about that, it's 2 years old and she's only 6...) 
Bottom line is I was planning on buying one of these in 3 years. Hopefully that will still be possible. I've already lost out on a new Scirocco, hopefully I won't lose out on this too. But alas, "plan B" is always a pre-owned TT roadster.


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Green Hare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green Hare* »_But alas, "plan B" is always a pre-owned TT roadster. 

I've already explored that avenue as well. I'll look for a MK2 TT 3.2 with a 6 speed manual in the low to mid $30K range if the R20 doesn't make it to the states.


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_
I've already explored that avenue as well. I'll look for a MK2 TT 3.2 with a 6 speed manual in the low to mid $30K range if the R20 doesn't make it to the states.

Nice to have a back-up plan... I'm not looking for at least 2½ years, my only requirements will be three pedals and a price tag sub $25k.


----------



## castel (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Green Hare)*

It's coming up, It's coming up,It's coming up,It's coming up, it's dead...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (castel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *castel* »_It's coming up, It's coming up,It's coming up,It's coming up, it's dead...









QFT


----------



## kurolap (Jan 5, 2006)

Lets make a petition!


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (kurolap)*

Car Magazine drives VW Bluesport concept car
http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/D...eview


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (Hannebauer)*

Don't give up hope yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WEvdub (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: (gizmopop)*

I was just about to make a post asking about the status of the BlueSport. I really hope that VW can ride out the bad economic times and go ahead with production in the near future...I know I'd definitely buy one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flinx (Mar 22, 2003)

seems to me that they should facelift a beetle front end into the car and make it the new new beetle convertible. i bet it would sell like bonkers.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

September 09 _Automobile _Magazine's Ignition column details initial impressions of the BlueSport after a low-speed test drive of the $1.5m concept. The BlueSport, "whose approval by VW brass is only a formality," will NOT be a 55 mpg Diesel in the States







but will apparently debut with the 2.0T gas engine, worth ~200 hp., manual or automatic. The production model is due mid-2012 at a base price expected to be $30K. 
I'm sad to say, at that starting price point, and with those engine choices (or lack thereof), there are other options out there that may be more palatable to the car-driving public (hardtop 'vert Miata, anyone?)... I swear, sometimes I think the planners at VW should be slapped and sterilized...








http://www.automobilemag.com


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (Boogety Boogety)*

I would have to disagree; the 2.0T is the one engine I'd want to see in this car, and I think its use is a no-brainer. I don't know if the "200 hp" is an issue for you, but testing has widely shown that the 2.0T in stock form typically puts out anywhere between 215 and 230 hp at the crank, so don't get too hung up on the number. I'd love to see the higher output 265hp version used too, but with the boatload of different tuning options for the base version, it's sort of a moot point, especially since we are no longer talking about channeling the extra torque through the front wheels. You are disappointed about the alleged (just one story in one magazine) lack of a diesel option, but do you really think there is that much pent up demand for diesel performance cars in this country - especially in the 2-seat roadster segment?  I don't see it. Even in Europe that's a niche within the diesel segment, and the business case for every new VW considered for this country is now scrutinized like never before, and who can blame them? The fact that a bunch (10? 100? 1000?) people on the Vortex think it's cool is of little impact for VW, since they know that will translate to what - 100 incremental sales? 
You probably know a lot more about the Miata than I do, but what engine choices does it offer. I think I'd take a 2.0 TSI in a rear drive roadster than any of the Miata options I'm dimly aware of. As for having a retracting steel roof, that is the last thing I would personally want - it just seems anathema to the concept of the 2-seat roadster to me, which should stress simplicity and low weight. Don't like the way they look compared to a nicely-executed fabric roof, either but that's obviously subjective. 
The price is about what I would have expected, particularly if we assume that this car, if and when it gets here, follows the usual VW practice of loading the car up with most everything you could want as a standard feature, where other manufacturers make them optional. I used to own a TT Roadster, and after that an 07 Boxster, which was probably the best car I've owned - I sold it to raise cash to try to buy a place. And though I have vowed that I will own another one again when I can, this concept might just make spending the extra 15-20K for the Porsche really hard to justify - the promise is that good, though we'll obviously have to wait and see. I look forward to seeing the car


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (John Y)*

Where to start...









_Quote, originally posted by *John Y* »_I would have to disagree; the 2.0T is the one engine I'd want to see in this car, and I think its use is a no-brainer. I don't know if the "200 hp" is an issue for you, but testing has widely shown that the 2.0T in stock form typically puts out anywhere between 215 and 230 hp at the crank, so don't get too hung up on the number. I'd love to see the higher output 265hp version used too, but with the boatload of different tuning options for the base version, it's sort of a moot point, especially since we are no longer talking about channeling the extra torque through the front wheels. 

Not at all surprised at the engine choice, which is a very good one. But read the many excited posters and potential diesel buyers above about the pent-up demand for an economical engine, especially the diesel, and you'll see why VW is missing the boat by not releasing _the engine promised in the concept_ in this country. I'm not a huge diesel fan, but there are others that are rabidly pro-diesel. And I think their numbers are legion, they may not be your cup of tea or mine, but they're out there. Trust me. 

_Quote »_You are disappointed about the alleged (just one story in one magazine) lack of a diesel option, but do you really think there is that much pent up demand for diesel performance cars in this country - especially in the 2-seat roadster segment? I don't see it. Even in Europe that's a niche within the diesel segment, and the business case for every new VW considered for this country is now scrutinized like never before, and who can blame them? 

As you may or may not know, _Automobile _Magazine is usually the one accurate predictor of future developments in the publishing industry. Because of my past involvement with process improvement consultants to Fortune 500 companies (with former clients including seven of the ten largest car manufacturers in the world) I subscribe to and read most of the car rags, and like most, find their intelligence to be spot-on most often than not.

_Quote »_ You probably know a lot more about the Miata than I do, but what engine choices does it offer. I think I'd take a 2.0 TSI in a rear drive roadster than any of the Miata options I'm dimly aware of. As for having a retracting steel roof, that is the last thing I would personally want - it just seems anathema to the concept of the 2-seat roadster to me, which should stress simplicity and low weight. Don't like the way they look compared to a nicely-executed fabric roof, either but that's obviously subjective. 

As you have probably never driven the Miata, you'd be shocked at the simplicity and elegance of the retractable hardtop, which shares nothing with other heavy, complicated collapsible tintops out there that would give Rube Goldberg an orgasm. One hand up or down manual operation from your seat, maintains trunk space intact, better security, and actually saves a pound or two over the canvas top. And I'm not arguing the superiority or inferiority of the Miata and their engine choice: Compared to the BlueSport, the Miata is lighter, faster, sportier, waaay cheaper, more reliable, and better supported by aftermarket parts and performance enhancements than virtually any other sportscar out there, and on top of that... the general public loves 'em. Tough wind to go against with a new VW model, that's my point.

_Quote »_The price is about what I would have expected, particularly if we assume that this car, if and when it gets here, follows the usual VW practice of loading the car up with most everything you could want as a standard feature, where other manufacturers make them optional. I used to own a TT Roadster, and after that an 07 Boxster, which was probably the best car I've owned - I sold it to raise cash to try to buy a place. And though I have vowed that I will own another one again when I can, this concept might just make spending the extra 15-20K for the Porsche really hard to justify - the promise is that good, though we'll obviously have to wait and see. I look forward to seeing the car









That's exactly my fear, that there will be no manual-top BlueSports available at dealers from the start (adding the complexity and expense of the power top, much like VW did with the NBCs) and most will be tarted up with every option the dealer can stuff into the car, bumping the base from $30K to closer to $40-42K. Try to find a stripper _anything _at a VW dealer. Just try. That hurts their efforts to move metal, especially in the USA, where we have ooodles of automotive choices that are better, cheaper, more reliable, easier to order to buyer's choice, etc. etc. etc. Just because _we _perceive the VW brand as superior and more desirable compared to others doesn't mean the general car buyer does, and unless VW gets that in its thick little corporate head, I believe it's a mistake to do the normal VW thing and intro a desirable, potentially-market-changing vehicle with so many "gee, that's nice but I'll look elsewhere" handicaps at the outset.








I also look forward to seeing the car, but compared to the hopes and enthusiasm expressed by the many entries above, I fear a let-down, and you don't want a new model to have the smell of "let-down" anywhere _near _the showroom floor...


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (Boogety Boogety)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boogety Boogety* »_
And I'm not arguing the superiority or inferiority of the Miata and their engine choice: Compared to the BlueSport, the Miata is lighter, faster, sportier, waaay cheaper, more reliable, and better supported by aftermarket parts and performance enhancements than virtually any other sportscar out there, and on top of that... the general public loves 'em. Tough wind to go against with a new VW model, that's my point.


Hold on there, the Bluesport currently only exists in concept form. As it stands right now (from what we know of the concept and the rumors reported so far) the weight difference isn't a whole lot, depending on which Miata you compare it to the Bluesport weighs 100-200lbs more. We don't know if Bluesport will actually be slower, the diesel has 170-180hp and 250 ft-lbs of torque, the proposed 2.0T has 200 hp(makes more) and 200 torque. 
The Miata is currently sportier because it is an actual car, we don't know how capable the Bluesport will be (although VW has a good start with the low weight mid engine rear wheel drive layout).
As far reliability goes, no one in this thread has blinders on, VWs diesel's engines are typically good, and the 2.0T hasn't had many problems of late.
The Aftermarket is a toss up because the 2.0T is well supported...(I know people that tinker with the diesels as well...







)

_Quote, originally posted by *Boogety Boogety* »_ you'll see why VW is missing the boat by not releasing _the engine promised in the concept_ in this country. 


I agree that VW is potentially missing the boat by not offering the diesel (there is still time and they can change their minds) but VW promises nothing when it comes to their concepts...the diesel would be a great option in this car, especially with the current push that VW/Audi has for TDI techonology.
From what you posted though (your link doesn't go to an article) they say it will launch with the 2.0T gas engine, which could mean the diesel could see a delayed release.

_Quote, originally posted by *Boogety Boogety* »_
That's exactly my fear, that there will be no manual-top BlueSports available at dealers from the start (adding the complexity and expense of the power top, much like VW did with the NBCs) and most will be tarted up with every option the dealer can stuff into the car, bumping the base from $30K to closer to $40-42K.....I also look forward to seeing the car, but compared to the hopes and enthusiasm expressed by the many entries above, I fear a let-down, and you don't want a new model to have the smell of "let-down" anywhere _near _the showroom floor...

















I don't think any word has ever been said that the Bluesport will have a power top, I do agree that it would add needless complexity and weight to the car. Honestly I don't mind the $30K base price for 2.0T, because VW typically doesn't slack with the base equipment trim. If the car shows up pretty much unchanged from the concept (save for the interior transmission center)
I have no problem getting it with either a 2.0T or a 2.0TDI at the proposed $30k(mind you British magazines have already speculated on price, and we know that you can't just do a straight conversion which Automobile mag has done here... http://rumors.automobilemag.co....html
) A quick look at VWs british site has the base GTI 2.0T at 21-22k pounds, compare to the US GTI 2.0T at $22K...which might reflect the possible true price of the bluesport.
I don't need much more than what has been shown. Alternately though VW would be smart to have a another option below that trim level, maybe a 170 hp 2.5 for several thou less.


----------



## austin1.8t (Jun 24, 2009)

looks awesome
but it reminds me of a cheesy toyota spider or solstice...


----------



## PorscheTech997 (May 13, 2008)

Im getting one the DAY it comes out for sale. In TDI or the most powerful engine they offer here. I'm getting a rabbit in April, and I'll just trade that for the Blue when it comes around. I just read the Automobile Mag article today and frankely I'd take one over our Porsche Boxsters anyday, its much much more intersting and much better looking IMHO


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (PorscheTech997)*

Any new updates? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Found the official VW page for it...
http://www.vw.com/upcomingcars...en/us/
There are links to other stories we have posted here but it keeps it all in one place and is the "official site"...


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Hannebauer)*

Phunkshon just posted this in another thread (Thanks!! Great find!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2oauLMxLJo
5th Gear drives the Bluesport Concept.They seem to like it alot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

cars dope, i heard that it was "MID-ENGINE" also


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB_FAZEVR6* »_cars dope, i heard that it was "MID-ENGINE" also

You wouldn't say.........









_Quote, originally posted by *Hannebauer* »_
Found a picture of the Trunk/Storage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (Hannebauer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hannebauer* »_
You wouldn't say.........











i would say, thanx for the investigation



_Modified by VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 at 3:50 PM 8-6-2009_


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (kurolap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kurolap* »_If it comes out, I'm down for one. Diesel POWA!

if they hand them out, me 2


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

A friend of mine saw it cruising around the Coral Gables and Coconut Grove area last Friday nite...he talked to the 2 VW guys in the car, they said they were out gauging public interest in the car...hopefully they are getting great feedback... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (gizmopop)*

well... vw of usa needs 2 pass them out to the dubbers as a tribute for support http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 at 1:13 PM 8-10-2009_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

ttt.


----------



## Dav8or (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (gizmopop)*

I am not ready to give up on this car yet!


----------



## ssnyder87 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

Not to shabby. Beats the hell out of the Eos


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (ssnyder87)*

Any more news out there?


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

BUMP


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

REAL BUMP

_Quote, originally posted by *Nautiliux_vag* »_

































_Here are the pictures that show Audi is on a real charge when it comes to electric sports cars._
_This is the preview of the new R4 – a production version of the stunning electric e-tron concept car, revealed at last month’s Frankfurt Motor Show._
_The R4 is also likely to spawn petrol-engined versions, giving the R8 a much anticipated smaller brother coupé that sits above the TT in the range. _
_Wowing crowds with its zero emissions electric powertrain, the e-tron was a big hit at Frankfurt. But only now has Audi of America’s president Johan de Nysschen confirmed the Tesla Roadster rival will reach showrooms. _
_The project is likely to be helped by Audi’s joint venture with fellow VW Group firm, Porsche, which will see the R4 share a new chassis with the next-generation Boxster and Cayman._
_This new sports car range will feature an electric version at the very top of the line-up, with petrol versions underneath._
_As you can see from our illustrations, it will look striking. It mixes the compact, squat proportions of the e-tron concept car with amazing design cues such as those LED C-shaped headlights, along with a trademark Audi grille and scalloped sides. Seen here in targa-topped roadster trim, it will also be available as a coupé and a drop-top._
_The new flagship will be powered by a development of the e-tron’s electric powertrain. There’s a lithium-ion battery pack with four electric motors, two on each axle, giving it a fresh take on Audi’s quattro four-wheel-drive theme._
_These give an output of around 300bhp, as well as an incredible 4,500Nm of torque, delivering instant acceleration with 0-60mph in 4.8 seconds. Top speed is likely to jump from the concept’s 124mph to a more supercar-like 140mph – all with no tailpipe emissions._
_As in the concept, the 470kg lithium-ion battery is placed in the middle of the car, where the engine would be. Once fully charged, it promises to deliver a range of about 155 miles._
_Drive is biased towards the rear – just like the R8 – and the chassis is a new aluminium spaceframe set-up with plastic body panels to keep weight down to around 1,500kg._
_De Nysschen said he expects to see prototypes on the road within two years, so showroom-ready versions could arrive in 2012. That gives Audi time to refine the electric powertrain and decide whether it wants to lease batteries to customers – as Renault is planning – or include them in the price of the car._
_Further down the range, the R4 will feature several engines from the current TT line-up, including a 335bhp 2.5-litre five-cylinder turbo. It’s likely to arrive within the next two years._
_http://www.autoexpress.co.uk_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Hannebauer)*

Someone at Auto Express is really flexing the Photoshop skills...these are good but not perfect.
If you look at the open top shots, the rollover head restraint bars are present in the rear shot yet absent in the front angle.
And the seats and wheels are directly from the Bluesport.
















I hope this Audi makes it to market, it seems to be using the same platform as the Bluesport, meaning that a potential stablemate has shown up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hannebauer (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (gizmopop)*

1 year bump!


----------



## VR6bangin (Mar 26, 2009)

idk, the first one looks like a TTS and the second one looks cool up front but the back side looks like a solstics or how ever you spell it


----------



## fastestcar (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

Its ugly , i dont understand why you like it so much.


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dav8or* »_I am not ready to give up on this car yet!

Me neither! This is a definite dream car for me. I just recently have found myself contemplating a used Boxster or even 911. Would much rather have a VW emblem, and product.


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_A friend of mine saw it cruising around the Coral Gables and Coconut Grove area last Friday nite...he talked to the 2 VW guys in the car, they said they were out gauging public interest in the car...hopefully they are getting great feedback... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's exciting news (although months old now... )

Bump! I just spent a good part of my day researching this car and reading threads here. 
What's going on with Bluesport Roadster? What happened with the supposed cancellation? Never seemed very sure to me.
Give me 2.0 TDI and manual tranny. Transverse M/R goodness. MmmmMmmmm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by RogueTDI at 9:52 PM 2-5-2010_


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

Well, its the usual convertible. Im not that impressed, its somehow just a mix of different existing convertibles, an audi or something. It looks familiar, probably seen that somewhere, or it really looks like a twin of a different one.


----------



## Nikolai_Petroff (Feb 10, 2010)

Now that Porsche wants a sub Boxster roadster AND Audi will be making the R4... VW will want to maximize the use of that platform. So I am giving a 90% chance of seeing one in the next 3 years.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (Nikolai_Petroff)*

bump...What is the latest news?


----------



## hockeytwb (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Volkswagen BlueSport Concept - KaChow! ([email protected])*

Looks like a cross between 350 or 370 Z and S2000


----------



## kimmers71 (Jan 22, 2002)

VW...please please please make this car!! I want it! I need a fun/mid life crisis vehicle while hanging onto my Passat until my daughter turns 16.


----------



## Dav8or (Nov 16, 2003)

Porsche To Revive Flat-4 Engine

Published Jan 20, 2011


* Porsche is poised to install a four-cylinder boxer engine in its new baby roadster.
* The flat-4 could also be used in the Boxster, the Cayman and the 911.
* Displacing 2.5 liters, the engine is capable of delivering up to 360 horsepower.


STUTTGART, Germany — Porsche is poised to revive the flat-4 engine for its new baby roadster, as well as existing models such as the Boxster, the Cayman and the 911.

Britain's Autocar magazine quoted Wolfgang Durheimer, who recently quit his post as head of Porsche R&D to become Bentley CEO, as saying Porsche has "a four-cylinder boxer engine under development" and that it "can be applied" to the Boxster, the Cayman and the 911.

According to Autocar, Porsche's four-cylinder boxer engine will displace 2.5 liters and, in turbocharged form, will deliver 360 horsepower.

The engine is earmarked initially for use in the small Porsche roadster that is expected to share its underpinnings with the Volkswagen BlueSport.

Porsche installed flat-4 engines in the 550 in the '50s, in the 356 through the mid-'60s and later in the midengine 914 in the '70s. The 911 has been powered by flat-6 engines since the mid-'60s.

Regarding the flat-4's potential application in the 911, Durheimer told Autocar: "Our decision is, on the 911 side, we'll stay with the flat [six]. But there are opportunities for the future."

Inside Line says: Maybe Porsche should update its lexicon and dub this one The Fighter. — Paul Lienert, Correspondent


----------

